# Warum ist HDRO nicht so erfolgreich?



## Arasouane (1. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,

komme von WoW und bin auch wieder tank, aber halt in hdro^^

Ich bin letztens zu Fuß von Thorins Tor bis nach Bree maschiert und hab mal grafik auf max. gedreht (geht gut, wenn net zuviele leut sind).
Hab noch ein paar Quests zum Buch gemacht.

Dann bin ich mal dagstanden und hab mir gedacht:"Wie geil is HDRO!"

Endlich kann ich ein MMO spielen, wo ich nimmer auf das lvl schau, sondern vom inhalt gefesselt bin.

Und dann muss ich feststellen, das HDRO leider nicht den Erfolg hat, den ich zugestehen würde.

Ich hab 1.5 Jahre WoW gespielt und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum das soviele spielen, wenn es sowas wie HDRO gibt.

Gut, ich weiß es is geschmackssache. Aber das erklärt für mich nicht das ungleichgewicht zwischen WoW und HDRO.

So, nun lass ich mich gern mal aufschlauen.

Lg, Thranorin


----------



## Kooki (1. März 2009)

Hab ich am Anfang auch gedacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber es es kann mich doch nicht soo fesseln wie WoW. Ich denke das liegt daran, dass man an seinem Charakter einfach zu wenige grosse fortschrittsrpünge sieht. Das ist wirklich schade. Qualitativ ist aber Hdro viiiieeeeeellll besser. Zum Glück hab ich aber Lifetimeabo, darum kann ich zwischen den Spielen hin und her switchen^^. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mlg Mike


----------



## patrick02 (1. März 2009)

DEin Thread trifft sich gut! Ich habe vor einer Woche auch mit HDRO Angefangen und verstehe es auch nicht, HDRO ist echt viel schöner und besser asl WOW!

So, nun lass ich mich gern mal aufschlauen.


Weiß einer wie viele Leute HDRO spielen? LG


----------



## Nexrahkk (1. März 2009)

Willkommen bei HdRO!

Ich habe selbst WoW 2 Jahre gespielt und seit Beta von HdRO mitdabei. Bereue auch keine einzige Minute, dass ich gewechselt habe. 

HdRO ist ein Spiel für sich.
- gute Story
- schöne Grafik
- erwachsene Community
- keine Quest, bei denen man 12 Keilerfleisch brauch und muss dafür 50 Keiler töten
- hilfsbereite Mitspieler

Warum HdRO nicht so "erfolgreich" ist wie WoW, da kann ich dir auch nicht viel sagen. Das alles hängt glaube ich mit dem Freundeskreis zusammen.
Man spiel zB. 2 Jahre WoW und hat viele Online-Freunde oder RL-Freunde, die das auch spielen und man ist gezwungen zusammen zu bleiben, da
einem oder dem anderen HdRO irgendwie nicht anspricht.

Ich hatte auch viele Online-Freunde, doch ich hatte einfach von WoW satt (Grafik, Community, Rüstungfarmerei) und wollte was neues ausprobieren.
WoW ist ein schönes Spiel ich mag das immer noch, nur in HdRO hat man einen Urlaub und wirklich Ruhe. Man kann irgenwo ein schönes Plätzchen 
suchen und angeln und dabei die Umgebung betrachten. Bei WoW hat man das nicht. Ich möchte jetzt nicht WoW und HdRO vergleichen, darum lasse
ich das jetzt an dieser Stelle so stehen.

Gruß Gift


----------



## little sister (1. März 2009)

Hardwareanforderung und mangelhafte Werbung das sollte genügen


----------



## Dodacar (1. März 2009)

Die Gamestar hat sich diese Frage auch schon gestellt.
Vielleicht hilft euch ja der Artikel weiter.

Viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## Olfmo (1. März 2009)

Nuja Lotro ist ein relativ erfolgreiches MMORPG.

Man kann es einfach nicht mit WoW vergleichen, denn dieser Erfolg ist einzigartig und wird es vermutlich auch bleiben.

Dass Blizzard es geschafft hat so viele Kunden anzulocken hat meiner Meinung nach 4 Gründe:

Erstens haben sie bereits in der Vergangenheit sehr großen Erfolg gehabt und sind für die hohe Qualität ihrer Spiele bekannt (Diablo-Reihe, Warcraft-Reihe, Starcraft).

Zweitens schaffen sie es wie kein zweites Entwicklerstudio, ihre Produkte extrem massentauglich zu machen, so dass sich sehr viele Leute dafür interessieren.

Drittens - und das ist jetzt Spekulation, weil ich nie WoW gespielt habe - schaffen sie es auch immer wieder, diesen Suchtfaktor zu integrieren. Ich habe jahrelange WC3 und D2 gespielt und gerade letzteres war einfach dieses "noch ein Level, noch ein Dungeon"-Prinzip, was bei mir Jahre gebraucht hat bis es langeweilig wurde.

Zu guter letzt bewerben sie ihre Produkte halt auch massiv, nicht nur in der Fachpresse, sondern auch beispielsweise im Fernsehen, und erreichen somit viel mehr Leute als die paar kleinen Anzeigen von Turbine.


Insgesamt finde ich das aber auch völlig in Ordnung so, Lotro ist erfolgreich und wird sicherlich nicht eingestellt in nächster Zeit, es kommen regelmäßig Patches und die Server sind absolut voll, von daher würde ich an der momentanen Situation auch nichts ändern wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morca (1. März 2009)

Herr der Ringe Online ist auf seine Art erfolgreich! Sicher, HdRO wird nie die Spielerzahl wie WoW erreichen können, weil es eben nicht für „jeden“ gemacht ist. Es gefällt halt nicht jeden und daher spielen es auch „nur“ ein paar hunderttausend.

WoW ist die leichte Kost für MMO’ler, HdRO ist Rollenspielgenuss pur, dass ist vielen zu langweilig (vor allen denen, die einen knallharten Wettbewerb mit gewissen Vergleichen mögen).


----------



## Arasouane (1. März 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten...und da gibt es echt ein paar simple Argumente.

Ich hab damals mitn alten laptop beides ausprobiert und WoW hatte die "bessere" grafik (HDRO ging nur mit 800x600). Deshalb bin ich bei WoW gelandet. Jetzt hab ich einen besseren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das mit der Werbung stimmt ja auch. Und dafür brauchste Budget.

An alle Ex-Wowler: Hab ich irgendwie die Story verpennt? Aber die is in HDRO viel durchsichtiger. Die Hauptstory is super beschrieben und da is immer eine kleine zusammenfassung der vorquest dabei. Also, wenn ich mal 2 age net spiele, weiss ich sofort wo es weiter geht und was sache is.

Ich kann mich net an so einen roten faden in wow erinnern.

Jedenfalls hab ich in HDRO genau das gefunden, was ich in WoW vermisst hab und das was ich in WoW nicht brauchte in HDRO auch nicht vorkommt : PVP

So, schönen Sonntag euch allen und Gute Reise!

Lg, Der Zwerg Thranorin


----------



## RudiRatlos (1. März 2009)

sei einfach froh das hdro nicht die breite masse anspricht und die 
idiotenkurve sich dadurch niedrig hält^^


----------



## LoLTroll (1. März 2009)

ganz ehrlich: Herr der Ringe Online ist erfolgreich genug...je nach Defintion sogar um einiges Erfolgreicher als WoW!

HDRO besitz seinen festen Spielerstamm, mit dem Publischer/Entwickler gut wirtschaften können. Soll heißen das Spiel wirft genug ab, dass es betrieben und weiterentwickelt werden kann und sogar noch ein + am Quartalsende unterm Strich übrigbleibt - Was braucht man mehr?

Nun zu meiner gewagten These von oben:

World of Warcraft hat mit abstand die meisten Spieler und bringt den meisten Gewinn in der Branche der MMORPGs, das will und kann ich nicht verleugnen. Jedoch betrachtet man, die Weiterentwicklung von WoW sieht das ganze schon sehr mager aus! Mit Content-Patches ließen sich die Herren und Damen von Blizzard schon immer gerne Zeit...der erste größere war die Einführung von BWL 6 monate nach Release. Bis zum ersten Addon kamen eigentlich nur noch AQ und Naxx hinterher. Also 3 Content patches in 2 Jahren.

Herr der Ringe Online hingegen durfte in 1,5 Jahren 6 Content-patches verbucht, die von Raids über Housing bis hin zu 2 neuen Gebieten wohl alles abdecken, was einem das Herz erfreut (von der epischen Handlung mal ganz abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Nimmt man die Weiterentwicklung eines Spiels als Indikator, würde ich mal tollkühn behaupten, dass HDRO um einiges erfolgreicher als WoW ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dodacar (1. März 2009)

Für alle die noch nicht erkannt haben, dass Lotro nicht so bald enden kann, da es noch viel von Mittelerde gibt was noch nicht integriert ist, der sollte mal Hier vorbei schauen.
Ist zwar nur eine spekulation von Fans, aber diese kann man an sich sehr gut unterstützen. Außer dass das nächste Add-On wohl die "Reiter von Rohan" sein werden. Aber das  ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## Vetaro (1. März 2009)

Ich hab mir in der richtung auch immer mal Gedanken gemacht. Nicht unter genau dieser Fragestellung, aber stark in die Spiele-vergleichende Richtung. Wenn du noch ein paar dinge kennen lernen möchtest, die HdRO besser gemacht hat, dann kannst du mal hier und hier schauen. Und, etwas aktueller und mehr auf WoW bezogen, hier.

Oh, und Autor: Das spiel kann enden, sobald jemand auf den "aus"-knopf an den Servern drückt. Nur weil es noch viel Raum zum weitermachen gibt, heisst das nicht, dass es nicht enden kann. Anders gesagt: Dass ich eigentlich noch Physiologe oder sowas werden will wird mich nicht vor dem Tod bewahren, wenn jemand mich anschiesst.


----------



## Gfreeman (1. März 2009)

Hallo, 

WoW ist meines Erachtens vielfältiger und das Gameplay ist flüssiger.

Zur Vielfalt: PvE, PvP (unterschiedlicheste Gebiete wie z. B. Tausend Winter), Instanzen, Flugtiere, Casterklassen ...

Bei HdRO muss ich teilweise mit dem Pferd weite Strecken zurücklegen, um beispielsweise ein Gebirge zu Umreiten, bei WoW flieg ich einfach drüber.

Gerade für Feierabendspieler kommt man viel schneller zu Erfolgserlebnissen als bei HdRO.
Und die Hardcore-Gamer kommen auch konkurrenzlos zu ihrem Spass durch die vielen Schlachtzüge und Battlegrounds.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: HdRO hat auch seinen Reiz. Die Grafik ist nett, die Story von Tolkien ist genial, aber nichtsdestotrotz ist es nicht so kurzweilig wie der Branchenprimus, machen wir uns da nichts vor.

Der große Vorteil von HdRO ist natürlich die sehr sehr nette Community, die mich jetzt hoffentlich nicht zuflamed^^.

Gruß Gfreeman (der demnächst mal wieder sein HdRO -Abo aufleben lässt)


----------



## Numara (2. März 2009)

LotrO fand ich Anfangs auch sehr geil als ich damals eine WoW-Pause eingelegt hab.
Aber irgendwie hab ich dann mit Level 29 gemerkt, das ich zuviele Dinge an WoW vermisse.
Wie schon oben erwähnt, war mir das Reiten und Reisen in LotrO nie so angenehm.

Die Optik von LotrO fand ich persönlich schon geil, aber die Einsamen Lande haben mir persönlich garnicht gefallen.
Auch das Gebiet das danach kommt gefällt mir garnicht.

Aber sonst find ich halt die Story für ein Computerspiel echt schön erzählt. Auch das Kämpfen und die Animationen dazu sehn
obergeil aus. 

Naja, ich werd kein anderes MMO als WoW mehr spielen bis endlich, Diablo 3 rauskommt :-)

Ja LotrO ist schon geil

Ach und nicht zu vergessen die netten Leute die da spielen, da gabs echt geile Momente.


----------



## Vetaro (2. März 2009)

Und Diablo 3 wird genau wie Diablo 2 kein MMO...


----------



## Slarianox (2. März 2009)

Mal zum Thema von Euch oben "Reisen" HdRO Soll ein RP mmo sein sprich Athmo Leute die Ihre Chars Rollengerecht Spielen und da gehört halt das Reiten durch die RidderMark oder anderes Dazu.
 Warum Wow 1. ist und vorerst auch noch Bleiben wird ist meiner Ansicht nach Leicht erklärt, es is das Älteste aller Aktuellen Spiele, somit wenn ein neues Spiel rauskommt wird immer David gegen Goliath verglichen, sprich xyz hat das ned was es in WoW gibt, dies fehlt auch, dass es des noch dazu hat interessiert ned es is scheisse. 
Naja meine Ansichten vom Spiel sind einfach Grossartig, da ich ein riesen Fan der Filme bin, die Bücher aber LEIDER nie gelesen habe (in der Schweiz findet man die kaum -.-) find ich das Spiel nur Gigantisch. Man hat den LvL zwang nicht man (so doof dieser grund auch is ^^) ned so lange wie in wow Warten bis man Helm schultern umhang und co hat. Die Waffen und Schultern sind nie 3 Kilometer gross und lang wie in wow (was mich immer Genervt hat>.> naja Ansichtssache halt). Und die Athmo is einfach gigantisch, Man stellt die Grafik mal voll hoch (sofern das der pc aushällt) dreht den Gamesound voll an und reitet mal durch die Gegend, also ich Komme mir jedesmal so vor als ob ich ein Teil des Mythos Herr der Ringe selbst wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja so meine Meinung
Grüsse Slarianox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (2. März 2009)

Slarianox schrieb:


> Naja meine Ansichten vom Spiel sind einfach Grossartig



Treffen sich zwei Künstler. "Deine Meinung zu meinem neuen Buch?" - "Totale Scheisse." - "Nagut, aber ich würd's sie trotzdem gerne hören."


----------



## Ellrock (2. März 2009)

1. Hdro läuft nicht auf jedem Rechner wie Wow. ( ich habe zeitweise Wow mti einem 1200 Duron gespielt und 512mb)
Damit werden schon grosse Spielergruppen ohne die richtige Hardware ausgeschlossen. Dies galt von 2007 an - lässt aber aufgrund des allgemeinen Generationswechsel der rechner in den Wohn- und KInderzimmern nach.

2. Sehr storylastig - man muss viel Gruppen bilden. In wow nachdem es keine Elite  in der offnen Welt gibt - nur noch für die Instanzen

3. Skillsystem ist zu vielfältig. Es gibt nicht DIE Skillung für eine Klasse und damit ist ein großes Gsprächsthema in Wow und Hdro auch für einhe große Gruppe erledigt. 

4. Trotz jetzt geplanter Änderungen haben Rüstungen udn Instanzen keinen so großen Stellenwert wie in wow. Sammler und Jäger haben also nicht so viel zu sammeln.

5. Selbt wenn man auf 60 gezogen wird oder sehr sehr schnell levelt,  das Buch der Taten udn damit einen Teil der Skillung kann man nicht überspringen. Da fehlt einem einfach was bzw. ein Teil der Skillung und da steckt die ARbeit hinter. Hdro ist daher nicht sehr twinkfreundlich sonderen eher ein rollenspiel.

Gibt sicher noch viele andern Gründe. Auch einen den ich selbst mti LifetimeAbo empfinde.  Ich habe LTA und hab das Spiel monatelang nicht gespielt und dann trotzdem nichts verpaßt. Es macht nicht süchtig nach der nächsten Rüstung dem nächsten Tier, dem nächsten Content wie wow udn da fehlt vielen viel. Auch mit den Minen hat sich das nur beschränkt geändert. 

So ist und bleibt Hdro hoffentlich noch von der Communitiy lange so wie es ist und wird nicht von Darks,Ghosts, Slayers übervölkert.


----------



## Leigh (2. März 2009)

1. Wenn es auf meinem Rechner läuft, sind es mit sicherheit nicht _tausende_ von Spielern, deren PC zu schlecht ist. Gut, hat man die Grafik eben nur auf MIttel, na und?

2. Story != Gruppen. Und auch die Gruppenquests kannst du sein lassen, wirst trotzdem gut zurecht kommen. Alle meine Twinks machen so gut wie gar keine Gruppenquests mehr.

3. Es ist wunderbar, dass es nicht DIE Skillung für die Klassen gibt. Induvidualität ist also schlecht? Aha.

4. a) verstehe ich nciht was du meinst, man hat nciht viel in den Instanzen zu sammeln. Sehe ich anders? Und b) hast du ja schon selbst angesprochen. Die WoW-Itemspirale kommt - und wird für Casuals zum Kotzen sein. Passt imho auch nicht so richtig mit den anderen Änderungen zusammen, da die ja eigentlich alles casualfreundlichen machen. Nur der Endgamecontent, den dürfen sie weiterhin nicht sehen.

5. Nicht sehr twinkfreundlich? Mein Main ist 60, ich habe einen Char auf 58, einen auf 54, einen auf 29 und einen auf 17. Und alle machen sie mir spaß. NIcht twinkfreundlich ist etwas Anderes.


----------



## simoni (2. März 2009)

Herr der Ringe kein Spiel für Twinker?? Sorry aber LOL
In WoW macht man mit jedem Char die gleichen langweiligen Killquests, in HdRO dagegen kann ich die schöne Story nochmal durchspielen.
Nicht umsonst ist der Weg auf 60 in HdRO eigentlich das schönste... -.-


----------



## DrKnievel (2. März 2009)

RudiRatlos schrieb:


> sei einfach froh das hdro nicht die breite masse anspricht und die
> idiotenkurve sich dadurch niedrig hält^^




Das würde ich auch sagen.
Ansonsten...die Gründe wurden genannt.

Hardwareanforderungen, Werbung, etc.
Und die Hardwareanforderungen sind ein sehr großes Argument. Klar - man kann auch auf Minimaleinstellungen spielen...dumm nur, dass HDRO dann dank verwaschener Textueren eben schlechter aussieht als WOW und eventuell immernoch ruckelt.

Ausserdem hat WOW eben erst die MMOs massentauglich gemacht. Unter anderem durch die leichte Bedienung, sicherlich auch sehr dadurch begünstigt, dass Blizzardspiele sich schon immer dank Qualität großer Beliebtheit erfreuen konnten und, dass mittlerweile auch in Europa schnelle Internetverbindungen keine Seltenheit mehr und vorallem billig sind.
Wenn man dann 2 Jahre WOW gespielt hat und dort einen Freundeskreis hat ist es eben nicht so einfach umzusteigen.
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit HDRO. Es hat mir ansich gut gefallen - und durch die damalige Contentkrise in WOW habe ich mir da auch alles nochmal 10x schöner reden können als es war. Aber nach einer Weile sind eben immer mehr Leute die zum Reinschnuppern mitgekommen sind abgesprungen und zack - alleine macht ein MMO auch keinen Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (2. März 2009)

So, jetzt schalte ich mich auch mal in die Diskussionsrunde ein.

Seit Release von World of Warcraft spiele ich dieses Spiel, mit mehr oder weniger kurzen Pausen. Doch nun habe ich mir diesen Samstag die Coll. Edition von HDRO, die Minen von Moria geholt. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase und dem ausgiebigen Test der Trial Version habe ich beschlossen endgültig zu wechseln. Warum?

Nun, WoW ist ohne Frage ein ordentliches gutes Spiel. Das Einzige was mich jedoch davon abgehalten hat WoW zu verlassen, waren die Bekanntschaften die ich in WoW gemacht habe. Doch irgendwann kommt der Zeitpunkt an dem die Bekanntschaften nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen können, dass mich WoW mittlerweile nicht mehr fesselt. 

Ich begrüße es, dass die Welt in der mich nun seit Samstag bewege wesentlich stimmiger ist, und mir viel mehr Spass macht. Mir gefällt es (und darüber habe ich mich am meisten gefreut), dass die Community von HDRO in meinen Augen wesentlich reifer und erwachsener ist bzw. sich so verhält.

WoW war gut, ist auch immer noch gut, doch hat sich Blizzard (in meinem Fall) mit Wrath of the Lich King keinen Gefallen gemacht. Es ist wie es immer war. Man levelt schnelle auf die Maximalstufe, man besucht heroische Instanzen und raidet danach, the same procedure as every time. Mit Burning Crusade hat WoW noch ein wenig Spannung aufgrund der zu Beginn schwierigeren Encounter behalten können. Für mich ist der WoW Zug abgefahren.

Doch warum ist HDRO nicht so erfolgreich (um endlich mal auf die Frage des TE zurückzukommen)? Nun, Blizzard hat zu Beginn alles richtig gemacht. Ein einsteigerfreundliches Spiel, dass auf nahezu jedem Rechner läuft und (noch viel wichtiger) zu dem perfekten Zeitpunkt auf den Markt geschmissen wurde. Es gab eine Lücke auf dem Markt. Everquest und Co hatten nicht wirklich durchschlagenden Erfolg und der Markt der MMORPGs war nahezu jungfräulich. Und dann kam Blizzard, mit seinem sehr guten Marketing und diesem für alle schnell verständlichem Spiel.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass auch HDRO oder WAR (oder was auch immer) diesen Erfolg haben könnte, wenn sie bloß vor WoW gekommen wären. Meiner Meinung nach spielt der Zeitpunkt hier eine wichtige Rolle.

Alles in allem kann ich als WoW erprobter Spieler nur begrüßen, dass HDRO so ist wie es ist. Ein gestandenes, erfolgreiches MMORPG mit einer angenehmen (ein Dankeschön an dieser Stelle) Community und einen fantastischem Szenario.

Ich freue auf eine angenehme Zeit in HDRO

so long


----------



## Brubanani (2. März 2009)

Habe auchmal paar Monate HdRO gespielt und muss sagen ist echt auch ein großer Unterschied finde HdRO ist eher was für genießer wo ihre 2 Stunden am Tag spielen die Landschaften genießen und dann Abends einen trinken gehen xD.
WoW ist eher bischen Hardcore Game manche Leute stehen auch nicht auf sone tolle Grafik und Spielen lieber in der Comicwelt das dann aber meistens 6 Stunden oder sogar mehr :L
ABer ich als WoW spieler finde das dass Spiel wie ich finde recht erfolgreich ist und auf dem Server wo ich war war eigentlich immer jemand zusehen wo ich gequestet hab oder rumgegammelt bin ^^


----------



## Dwarim (2. März 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst ist der Weg auf 60 in HdRO eigentlich das schönste... -.-



Denn der Weg ist das Ziel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (2. März 2009)

> Doch nun habe ich mir diesen Samstag die Coll. Edition von HDRO, die Minen von Moria geholt. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase und dem ausgiebigen Test der Trial Version habe ich beschlossen endgültig zu wechseln. Warum?



Deine Meinung und Urteil in Ehren, aber wenn du erst seit einer Woche gewechselt hast kann es sehr leicht sein, dass deine Meinung sich noch 20 Mal ändert in den nächsten 3 Monaten. Vor allem wenn du in WoW auch immer fleißig geraidet hast wird dir auf Dauer fad werden in HDRO. HDRO ist ein Top- Spiel keine Frage, tolle Quests und Atmosphäre. Doch wenn man ausm WoW Eck kommt, dann fehlt auf Maxlevel oft die Motivation allerhand Sachen zu holen. Wer sich in einem MMO gut mit Crafting, Farming, twinking aber vor allem mit RP beschäftigen kann, der wird auch langfristig HDRO gut finden. Wer wirklich gerne raidet (mehr als die anderen genannten Punkte) landet unweigerlich wieder bei WoW. 

Klar, für hartgesottene Raider war WOTLK bisher eine Enttäuschung und viele schaffen die Umstellung auf das Achievementsystem nicht (die einschneidenste Veränderung in WoW seit Release imho). Content clear hat heut jeder, den Unterschied machen die Achievements und hardmodes - welche aber für viele Spieler nicht genug Anreiz bieten.

Am Ende kann man sowieso gut beides spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic

Wieso HDRO nicht so erfolgreich ist:

-Systemvoraussetzungen
-Benutzerfreundlichkeit könnte besser sein
-Indirekte Steuerung (fast alle die HDRO getested haben und wieder bei WoW sind bemängeln bei HDRO, dass die Steuerung mit Verzögerung reagiert)
-risk/time/reward Spirale
-PvP nur rudimentär vorhanden (obwohl das mit Sicherheit der kleinste Faktor ist)


----------



## Fedaykin (2. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Deine Meinung und Urteil in Ehren, aber wenn du erst seit einer Woche gewechselt hast kann es sehr leicht sein, dass deine Meinung sich noch 20 Mal ändert in den nächsten 3 Monaten. Vor allem wenn du in WoW auch immer fleißig geraidet hast wird dir auf Dauer fad werden in HDRO. HDRO ist ein Top- Spiel keine Frage, tolle Quests und Atmosphäre. Doch wenn man ausm WoW Eck kommt, dann fehlt auf Maxlevel oft die Motivation allerhand Sachen zu holen. Wer sich in einem MMO gut mit Crafting, Farming, twinking aber vor allem mit RP beschäftigen kann, der wird auch langfristig HDRO gut finden. Wer wirklich gerne raidet (mehr als die anderen genannten Punkte) landet unweigerlich wieder bei WoW.
> 
> Klar, für hartgesottene Raider war WOTLK bisher eine Enttäuschung und viele schaffen die Umstellung auf das Achievementsystem nicht (die einschneidenste Veränderung in WoW seit Release imho). Content clear hat heut jeder, den Unterschied machen die Achievements und hardmodes - welche aber für viele Spieler nicht genug Anreiz bieten.
> 
> ...



Da magst du recht haben, ohne Frage. Doch aufgrund meines Zeitmangels (jobbedingt), habe ich nicht wirklich die Muße mir zwei bis drei Abende die Woche komplett um die Ohren zu schlagen um eine Instanz wieder und wieder und wieder zu befarmen, die Farmzeit um perfekt vorbereitet zu sein nicht mitgerechnet.

Nebenbei kann ich WoW einfach nicht mehr sehen, und je schlechter man WoW findet desto mehr sucht man nach einer Alternative. Mir soll es recht sein, wenn ich meinen 60er Abend damit verbringen sollte mein Buch der Taten zu vervollständigen und nebenbei im tänzelnden Pony vorbeizuschauen um als ewig mies gelaunter Kundiger mit anderen Helden in Eriador über meine Erfolge zu sprechen.

Mir persöhnlich gefällt, dass HDRO etwas langsamer abläuft und man sich ein wenig Zeit nehmen kann. Aber nun back to topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akareon (2. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> -Indirekte Steuerung (fast alle die HDRO getested haben und wieder bei WoW sind bemängeln bei HDRO, dass die Steuerung mit Verzögerung reagiert)



Wobei die Verzögerung bei den Fähigkeiten beabsichtigt ist.

Turbine hat nunmal nicht die Mittel wie Blizzard... Trotzdem hält sich das Spiel sehr gut. Aber das solte doch eigentlich egal sein. Hauptsache es macht uns allen Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 64K (2. März 2009)

Erfolgreich ist subjektiv

Ist ein Spiel erfolgreicher wenn es mehr Gewinn abwirft ? Für die Publisher garantiert, für die Spieler sicherlich nicht.


Quest in WoW ? Liest die wirklich jemand durch ?
Storry beim Questen in WoW ? Gabs da eine ?

Ehrlich gesagt interessieren mich die oben genannten Punkte einfach nicht. Damals als man Stufe 20 war
sicherlich, doch das wird schnell träge. Irgendwann ist es ein noch 2 Level dann kann ich fliegen.

Das erste mal "fliegen" das war in WoW ein Erlebnis dass wesentlich schöner als 20 Quest
oder irgendeine doofe Storyline war. 
Und dann gings weiter auf die Max Stufe weil man Raiden wollte.

Ich kann mitnichten für alle WoWler reden, aber es gibt sicher einige die einfach nur Raiden wollen;
und da sch* man ehrlich gesagt auf die Storry und die Quests.

Wenn ich Storry will spiel ich Baldur's Gate (wer sich dran erinnert ^^ (1998)).



Ich will garantiert nicht sagen dass HDRO schlecht sein soll; aber wenn sich einige hier immer fragen
wieso HDRO nicht so viele Spieler hat wie WoW wo die Quest doch so viel besser sind;
dann kann ich nur sagen "die interessieren einige nicht".

Ich würde WoW eher als das Counterstrike der MMOs bezeichnen.


Ich will nicht sagen dass HDRO schlecht sei; aber wer halt nicht auf Questen und Storry steht dem gefällts halt net.
Ich hab früher mal ein Video zu HDRO gesehen und ehrlich gesagt sah mal damals keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den Klassen;
in WoW gabs mal einen - auch wenn es den mittlerweile nicht mehr so wirklich gibt.


----------



## Frandibar (2. März 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Da magst du recht haben, ohne Frage. Doch aufgrund meines Zeitmangels (jobbedingt), habe ich nicht wirklich die Muße mir zwei bis drei Abende die Woche komplett um die Ohren zu schlagen um eine Instanz wieder und wieder und wieder zu befarmen, die Farmzeit um perfekt vorbereitet zu sein nicht mitgerechnet.
> 
> Nebenbei kann ich WoW einfach nicht mehr sehen, und je schlechter man WoW findet desto mehr sucht man nach einer Alternative. Mir soll es recht sein, wenn ich meinen 60er Abend damit verbringen sollte mein Buch der Taten zu vervollständigen und nebenbei im tänzelnden Pony vorbeizuschauen um als ewig mies gelaunter Kundiger mit anderen Helden in Eriador über meine Erfolge zu sprechen.
> 
> ...



Wobei man auch sagen muß das immer wieder neue Spielinhalte hinzukommen, also ich denke mal Dir wird sicher nicht langweilig werden... vor allem als gelegenheitsspieler nicht...


----------



## simoni (2. März 2009)

Komisch nur, dass es genug Leute geben, die dieses PvP schon lange spielen.
Nur an Balancing happerts ;P und an einem neuen Gebiet.

@64K : Genau, wenn man ein Video sieht, weiß man natürlich sofort Bescheid, dass die Klassen alle gleich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 64K (2. März 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> dass die Klassen alle gleich sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.eurogamer.de/videos/lotro-mines...aunch-trailer-5
Da sieht man mittlerweile schöne Leuchteffekte durch die Gegend fliegen.

Wenn man ein Trailer sieht bei dem 5 anders aussehende Klassen
allle im Nahkampf auf einen Boss / Mop reinhauen wirkt das fad.
In dem Video sieht man manche aus dem Fernkampf ballern, andere
im Nahkampf.

Es wirkt aber so wenn der eine Magier (oder was weiß ich welche Klasse)
mit dem Gewitter ein SpecialMove oder so etwas deartiges benutzt,
also irendwas was nur manchmal geht.
Man sieht sonst aber kaum deartige Effekte, und das wirkt zumindest
auf mich Schade.

Klar das ist nur Spekulation; aber gena dass mus ein Trailer aussagen.
Ein Trailer sagen, Mensch die Klasse macht mir Spaß, die will ich spielen.

Klar muss net gleich ein Final Fantasy Style haben wo kleine Person 
eine 20 Kilometer breite Faust beschwört; aber ein wenig heftiger 
darfs doch sein.

Okay vielleicht widerspricht das aber den Tolkin Büchern, keine Ahnung.


Das sind zumindest meine Eindrücke


----------



## Firun (2. März 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> So, jetzt schalte ich mich auch mal in die Diskussionsrunde ein.
> 
> Seit Release von World of Warcraft spiele ich dieses Spiel, mit mehr oder weniger kurzen Pausen. Doch nun habe ich mir diesen Samstag die Coll. Edition von HDRO, die Minen von Moria geholt. Nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase und dem ausgiebigen Test der Trial Version habe ich beschlossen endgültig zu wechseln. Warum?
> 
> ...




Danke, ich habe mir viel schreiben gespart.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau so sehe ich es auch und genau so ist es mir auch selber ergangen, danke Scytale du bestätigst mich in meiner Persönlichen Annahme das es also nicht nur mir so geht.


----------



## Fedaykin (2. März 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe mir viel schreiben gespart.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Freut mich zu hören, dass auch andere zu dieser Auffassung gelangt sind.

Warst du zufällig der Schurke der mich gestern Abend begleitet hat?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (2. März 2009)

der_Digitala_Autor schrieb:


> Die Gamestar hat sich diese Frage auch schon gestellt.
> Vielleicht hilft euch ja der Artikel weiter.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim lesen!



Ach ja, DER Artikel.....
Ich hatte das Heft im Laden in der Hand, schlug es auf, las "World of Warcraft hingegen war von Beginn an weitgehend bugfrei und ausgewogen, die Server liefen stabil.", schlug es wieder zu und stellte es lachend zurück ins Regal....

Einige müssten für ihre Artikel eigentlich Schmerzensgeld bezahlen!


----------



## simoni (2. März 2009)

64K schrieb:


> http://www.eurogamer.de/videos/lotro-mines...aunch-trailer-5
> Da sieht man mittlerweile schöne Leuchteffekte durch die Gegend fliegen.
> 
> Wenn man ein Trailer sieht bei dem 5 anders aussehende Klassen
> ...



was glaubst du wie fad die WoW Videos auf mich wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kensao (2. März 2009)

Ich glaube, weil die Welt trotz allem zu "undunkel" ist - zu "bonbonig", was imo daran liegt, dass die Seite Mordors nicht wirklich gespielt wird (was natürlich auch wirklich schwer möglich wäre, da die Verlierer ja irgendwie fest stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich spiele HDRO gerne - gelegentlich, aber niemals so, wie ich WoW spielte oder Everquest immer noch spiele.


----------



## Gimpo (2. März 2009)

warum HDRO nicht so erfolgreich is liegt am Endcontent,finde ich zumindest so.Die instanzen hat man schnell durch da der schwierigkeit grad nicht so hoch ist, bleibt dann bloss noch das PvP und das hat denn Namen seid MoM nicht mehr verdient weil Balance einfach nicht mehr gross vor handen is.Das leveln von 1-60 hat sehr viel spaß gemacht Quest,sTory einfach nur genial aber wenn man dann 60 is wird schnell langweillig.Ich denke das is einer der gründe warum sich dann viele spieler nach anderen spielen umschauen :9


----------



## Phobius (2. März 2009)

Was heisst nicht so erfolgreich?
Hier bei kommt es immer darauf an an was du etwas misst.

World of Warcraft hat viele Rekorde gebrochen und wird wohl auch nich ein paar für sich gewinnen. 11 Millionen Spieler (wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre) sind eine extrem hohe Zahl. 
Aber LotRO hat stabile Kundenzahlen, eine sehr angenehme Community und auch sonst ein paar Pluspunkte für sich zu verbuchen. Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin ... Spielerzahlen sind mit schnurz, so lange ich das Spiel gut spielen kann und auch mal eine Gruppe finde wenn ich sie brauche.
Ob das nun 500.000 Spieler oder 5 Millionen sind ... egal. (mal so aus der Luft gegriffen).

Und eine kleinere, 'relativ überschaubarere' Community ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch um einiges lieber wie die von WoW. 

Ich hab jetzt grad keine Fakten im Kopf, aber ich entsinne mich bisher nichts davon gelesen zu haben dass Codemasters nicht zufrieden mit den Kundenzahlen ist. Ein MMO kann sich auch mit 500.000 aktiven Spielern etablieren. So lange diese Kundschaft treu ist und ab und an mal einer geht oder dazu kommt ist das ein guter Schnitt.


----------



## Arasouane (2. März 2009)

ich hatte eine phase, wo ich täglich döner aß. auch der mäci war meins.

aber irgendwann hatte ich wieder lust auf genießen und setzt mich jetzt zwar seltener aber dann richtig in ein stimmiges lokal und trinke nen gutn roten dazu....sehr selten hau ich mir beim mäci den wanst voll^^

so gehts mir vom wechsel zu hdro. wenn ich so weiterspiel brauch ich n jahr auf 60...

und gerade hdro reizt mich zum twinken. wenn die hobbit quests auch so toll sind, bin ich laaaange beschäftigt.


----------



## Arasouane (2. März 2009)

ach ja...und von wegen stimmige musik in wow.

Steh grad im Haus vom Tom Bombadil und will net rausgehen, weil die irisch anghauchte musik zum chillen vorm virtuellen kamin animiert.

Diese Momente kenn ich von wow nicht...

so, ich geh mal nen rotwein aufmachen. Das passt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (2. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> ach ja...und von wegen stimmige musik in wow.
> 
> Steh grad im Haus vom Tom Bombadil und will net rausgehen, weil die irisch anghauchte musik zum chillen vorm virtuellen kamin animiert.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal jemand der den tieferen Sinn von HDRO kapiert hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (2. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> komme von WoW und bin auch wieder tank, aber halt in hdro^^
> 
> ...




Es kommt nicht immer auf die grafik an ich finde die WOW grafik super toll und würde die sich ändern würde ich bestimmt auch nichtmehr wow spielen.


----------



## Arasouane (2. März 2009)

naja, bin zwerg. sollte mich eigentlich mit bier besinnungslos saufen und schlagartig umfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (2. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> naja, bin zwerg. sollte mich eigentlich mit bier besinnungslos saufen und schlagartig umfallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also eins sei Euch gesagt... Ein Zwerg fällt niemals um!
Nicht durch die Hand eines Trolls noch durch ein Fass Zwergischen Starkbieres, welches er gerade ausgetrunken hat!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksemacher (2. März 2009)

Herr der Ringe ist einfach nicht so erfolgreich,wie WoW weil Herr der Ringe hat im Gegensatz zu WoW Konkurrenz.
Als WoW rauskam gab es kaum nennenswerte MMORPGS und dann kam dieses Spiel das so viel zubieten hat.
Da ist es klar das alle WoW spielen wollen.Nun ist es aber 4 Jahre später.11 Millionen Leute spielen WoW und haben sich dort mehr oder weniger eine Existenz aufgebaut und wollen dies nicht nochmal alles machen.
Und genau das ist der Grund dafür das WoW noch lange der Marktführer bleibt.


----------



## J3st3r (2. März 2009)

hierzu ist dieser artikel vllt. ganz spannend für euch:
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=675&pk=1953589


----------



## Kobold (2. März 2009)

Ein Mercedes ist ein erfolgreiches Auto, keine Frage. Aber die Masse gibt sich eben mit einem Golf zufrieden.

Das ist der selbe Unterschied, wie zwischen einem Delikatessen-Restaurant und McDonalds.

WoW ist eben "Fastfood" und versorgt die oberflächliche Masse. Wer mehr für seine Geschmacksnerven tun möchte, genießt eben nicht im Schnellrestaurant.


----------



## little sister (2. März 2009)

Kobold schrieb:


> Ein Mercedes ist ein erfolgreiches Auto, keine Frage. Aber die Masse gibt sich eben mit einem Golf zufrieden.
> 
> Das ist der selbe Unterschied, wie zwischen einem Delikatessen-Restaurant und McDonalds.
> 
> WoW ist eben "Fastfood" und versorgt die oberflächliche Masse. Wer mehr für seine Geschmacksnerven tun möchte, genießt eben nicht im Schnellrestaurant.





/signed


----------



## Hey-Ray (3. März 2009)

Was macht HdrO eigentlich zu einem so super spiel wenn man tolkiens universum mal ausblendet? Und was macht wow zum fast food?


----------



## Fedaykin (3. März 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Was macht HdrO eigentlich zu einem so super spiel wenn man tolkiens universum mal ausblendet? Und was macht wow zum fast food?



Dann blende auch bitte die komplette Warcraft Geschichte aus. Verstehe dein Argument leider nicht.

Und was macht WoW zu "fast food" MMO? Meiner Meinung nach ist bei HDRO der Weg das Ziel, die dichte und stimmige Atmosphäre läd zum Verweilen ein und ich verzücke jedesmal wenn ich ein neues Gebiet betrete und Orte sowie Gegenden vorfinde die ich aus den Filmen bzw. Büchern kenne.

WoW hat einen schnellen Einstieg, motiviert die Spieler schnell zu leveln um schnell zum Endcontent zu gelangen und schnell zu raiden. Meiner Ansicht nach hat Blizzard mit WotLK auf das völlig falsche Pferd gesetzt. Sie wollten das Spiel "einfacher" gestalten, damit die Jagd und Hatz nach neuen Items leichter und einfacher ist, dies sollte die Spieler motivieren. Leider hat es genau das Gegenteil bewirkt...

Ein User vorher hat geschrieben, dass er Lachen musste als er in der letzten Gamestar gelesen hat, dass WoW zu Beginn bugfrei und ohne Abstürze sowie relativ "fertig" auf den markt kam.

Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die ersten Tage. Ich spielte WoW seit Release und muss sagen, dass der Start relativ rund gelaufen ist. Es gab einige Lags und ein paar Abstürze, im Vergleich zu folgenden Addons funktionierte der WoW Start (in Anbetracht der Masse an Spielern) äusserst rund.

so long


----------



## grunzhart (3. März 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Was macht HdrO eigentlich zu einem so super spiel wenn man tolkiens universum mal ausblendet? Und was macht wow zum fast food?



HdRO ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, gerade weil Tolkiens sehr komplexes Universum weitgehend glaubwürdig umgesetzt wird.
Dieses Universum auszublenden, halte ich nicht für zielführend.
Weh oh Weh basiert auf einem vergleichsweise simplen Universum, dass sich seit Warcraft 3 durchaus absurd entwickelt. Da degenerieren die Orks zu "edlen Wilden" mit einer einzigartigen Kultur und um trotzdem noch irgendwas für "war" zu haben, denkt man sich die brennende Legion aus. Das setzt(e) sich dann immer so fort. Einerseits sollen sich Allianz und Horde spinnefeind sein, andererseits sind sie zeitgleich verbündet. Das ist nicht spannend, das ist lächerlich. Zu nennen wäre hier etwa AQ. Die jeweiligen Ereignisse (die sog. events) in Weh oh Weh fielen entsprechend dürftig aus. Vor AQ gabs mal ein paar Tage lang eine Invasion der, ich nenne sie mal so, Insekten. Naxx wurde eingeführt, indem man die brennende Legion mal so für ca. 3 Wochen in Azeroth einfallen ließ. Und so, wie diese Ereignisse aus dem Nichts über den Spieler hereinbrachen, so verschwanden sie auch wieder. Sehr schnell war das Pulver verschossen, die Hühnerbrust Azeroth ausgelutscht. Also programmierte man lieber mit der Scherbenwelt eine relativ neue Spielwelt.
HdRO holt sozusagen aus jedem Quadratmeter Spielboden mehr heraus.

Wenn man schon die Mechanik vergleichen will, dann ist Weh oh Weh aus u.a. folgenden Gründen fast food, vielleicht sogar junk food:
- ein vergleichsweiser schneller Kampf mit vielen kleinen oder einigen sehr hohen Zahlen und dazu "blendenden" Grafikeffekten (auch wenn die Grafik im übrigen bei HdRO deutlich besser ist; bei den Kampfeffekten hält sich das Spiel dezent zurück); der passende Kommentar dazu wäre wohl" ey, alda, boah ey, voll fett krass, ne?". Hohe (und überproportional steigende) Zahlenwerte führen uns dann auch gleich zum nächsten Punkt, nämlich zur
- Ausrüstung ist (fast) Alles; Können ist entschieden sekundär, es sei denn, man stellt sich besonders dämlich an (wie de facto hirntot); dann hilft nicht einmal die dicke Rüstung; hierdurch (und durch weitere Dinge) entwickelte sich ein virtueller Schwanzvergleich, der in HdRO (jedenfalls noch) keine Entsprechung findet; allerdings muss man zugeben, dass HdRO mit der Erweiterung hier durchaus in gefährliche Fahrwasser geraten ist (Moriainstanzen und allgemein legendäre Gegenstände, die die Bedeutung einiger Handwerkzweige massiv beeinträchtigt haben); jedenfalls führt die bedingungslose Unterordnung allen Fortschritts unter die Ausrüstung zum nächsten Punkt, nämlich
- Weh oh Weh hat nur ein Prinzip: farmen (alles Mögliche bis zum Erbrechen); wer nicht farmt, verliert den Anschluss und wird viele Spielinhalte nicht erleben; dagegen genügt bei HdRO normalerweise die passende Stufe
- die Spielwelt ist so strukturiert, dass man Gebiet für Gebiet abarbeitet; Schneesturm hat sich nicht die Mühe gemacht, den Spielern Gründe zu liefern, warum sie die niedrigstufigen Gebiete hin und wieder aufsuchen sollten; hier ist HdRO einen kleinen Schritt weiter
- so wenig, wie Schneesturm bei der Weiterentwicklung der Warcraftwelt auf Konsistenz geachtet hat, so viel Wert legen sie auf eine stimmige aktuelle Spielwelt; abgesehen von im Sande verlaufenden Questen meine ich hier insbesondere die Namenpolitik; ich entsinne mich da einiger Spielernamen, die einem auch den letzten Rest Fiktion zerstörten (Ultradeath, pwndurmotha, etc.).
- auch wenn die Spielergemeinschaft kein dem Spiel immanenter Wert ist, aber die Spielergemeinschaft und deren Verhalten resultiert möglicherweise aus der Summe der genannten und anderen, nicht genannten Gründe. Es geht bei HdRO insgesamt ziemlich ruhig und gesittet zu, während sich der recht rüde Ton von Weh oh Weh bis in die Foren schleppt. Ich werf hin und wieder mal einen Blick in das offizielle Forum oder auch hier in der weh oh weh Abteilung von buffed. Ich seh immer wieder, dass sich diesbezüglich seit Jahren nichts ändert...


----------



## Tralgas (3. März 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ein User vorher hat geschrieben, dass er Lachen musste als er in der letzten Gamestar gelesen hat, dass WoW zu Beginn bugfrei und ohne Abstürze sowie relativ "fertig" auf den markt kam.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die ersten Tage. Ich spielte WoW seit Release und muss sagen, dass der Start relativ rund gelaufen ist. Es gab einige Lags und ein paar Abstürze, im Vergleich zu folgenden Addons funktionierte der WoW Start (in Anbetracht der Masse an Spielern) äusserst rund.
> 
> so long


Jetzt muß ich mich auch mal melden...
WoW bugfrei? Da verklärt wohl die Zeit ein wenig die Erinnerung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, dass ich Tage lang nicht ins Spiel kam. Blizzard hat dann immer mit Gratistagen entschädigt  - vielleicht weisst du ja das noch...
Lags, Disconnects und Abstürze waren an der Tagesordnung und er dauerte lang, bis Blizz das in den Griff bekam.
Bei HDRO war da gar nix - zumindest bei Release.


Und noch zum WoW-Vergleich: Im Vergleich zu HDRO ist WoW ein Sportspiel! Man muss viel trainieren (farmen, Instanzen) um beim Wettkampf (Raid, Schlachtfeld) fit zu sein. Dort muss man dann auf den Punkt das genau richtige tun ( hat was von Choreographie). Das ist durchaus nicht reizlos. Für mich (und auch für meine Familie) war das dann zu zeitaufwändig und ich ließ es sein.

Ich spiel jetzt seit Pre-Order und mein Main ist grad mal auf 50. Dank LTA hab ich absolut keinen Zeitdruck und das ist gut so.


----------



## simoni (3. März 2009)

Kobold schrieb:


> Ein Mercedes ist ein erfolgreiches Auto, keine Frage. Aber die Masse gibt sich eben mit einem Golf zufrieden.
> 
> Das ist der selbe Unterschied, wie zwischen einem Delikatessen-Restaurant und McDonalds.
> 
> WoW ist eben "Fastfood" und versorgt die oberflächliche Masse. Wer mehr für seine Geschmacksnerven tun möchte, genießt eben nicht im Schnellrestaurant.



Treffend formuliert, nur sollte man diese Bezeichnung vlt nicht umbedingt auf die Qualität schließen, sondern auf die Anzahl der Leute die es spielen.
Auch in einem Mc Donalds kann man gut essen, bzw findet in einem Delikatessen-Restaurant nicht die breite Masse das, was ihnen schmeckt.


----------



## grunzhart (3. März 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ein User vorher hat geschrieben, dass er Lachen musste als er in der letzten Gamestar gelesen hat, dass WoW zu Beginn bugfrei und ohne Abstürze sowie relativ "fertig" auf den markt kam.
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die ersten Tage. Ich spielte WoW seit Release und muss sagen, dass der Start relativ rund gelaufen ist. Es gab einige Lags und ein paar Abstürze, im Vergleich zu folgenden Addons funktionierte der WoW Start (in Anbetracht der Masse an Spielern) äusserst rund.
> 
> so long



Ich war seit der Beta dabei. In der Tat ist es richtig, dass es insgesamt durchaus rund lief, aber Weh oh Weh hat sich z.B. den Kosenamen World of Bugcraft mit gutem Grund erworben! Der Fehler beim Anstürmen des Kriegers ist bis dato nicht endgültig behoben worden, der Sammelbug etwa war ein bedeutendes Ärgernis und weitere Fehler wären noch zu nennen. Dass das Spiel beim Start (zumindest weitgehend) bugfrei gewesen wäre und der Nutzer nicht eine Art bezahlender Betatester gewesen wäre (der Behauptung zufolge im Gegensatz zu den Produkten der Konkurrenz!), ist definitiv falsch. Weh oh Weh unterschied sich insoweit nicht von den meisten Konkurrenzprodukten. Und Serverabstürze gab es ebenso. Von einer Balance der Klassen war man damals so weit entfernt, wie man es heute auch ist. Weh oh Weh hat seinerzeit sicher einiges besser gemacht (z.B. indem den Questen umfangreichere Texte zugrunde gelegt wurden und nicht nur ein "tu dies" und "geh dahin"), aber man muss ja nun nicht Ammenmärchen in die Welt setzen.


----------



## Firun (3. März 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> HdRO ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, gerade weil Tolkiens sehr komplexes Universum weitgehend glaubwürdig umgesetzt wird.
> Dieses Universum auszublenden, halte ich nicht für zielführend.
> Weh oh Weh basiert auf einem vergleichsweise simplen Universum, dass sich seit Warcraft 3 durchaus absurd entwickelt. Da degenerieren die Orks zu "edlen Wilden" mit einer einzigartigen Kultur und um trotzdem noch irgendwas für "war" zu haben, denkt man sich die brennende Legion aus. Das setzt(e) sich dann immer so fort. Einerseits sollen sich Allianz und Horde spinnefeind sein, andererseits sind sie zeitgleich verbündet. Das ist nicht spannend, das ist lächerlich. Zu nennen wäre hier etwa AQ. Die jeweiligen Ereignisse (die sog. events) in Weh oh Weh fielen entsprechend dürftig aus. Vor AQ gabs mal ein paar Tage lang eine Invasion der, ich nenne sie mal so, Insekten. Naxx wurde eingeführt, indem man die brennende Legion mal so für ca. 3 Wochen in Azeroth einfallen ließ. Und so, wie diese Ereignisse aus dem Nichts über den Spieler hereinbrachen, so verschwanden sie auch wieder. Sehr schnell war das Pulver verschossen, die Hühnerbrust Azeroth ausgelutscht. Also programmierte man lieber mit der Scherbenwelt eine relativ neue Spielwelt.
> HdRO holt sozusagen aus jedem Quadratmeter Spielboden mehr heraus.
> ...




/sign  besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Fedaykin (3. März 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Ich war seit der Beta dabei. In der Tat ist es richtig, dass es insgesamt durchaus rund lief, aber Weh oh Weh hat sich z.B. den Kosenamen World of Bugcraft mit gutem Grund erworben! Der Fehler beim Anstürmen des Kriegers ist bis dato nicht endgültig behoben worden, der Sammelbug etwa war ein bedeutendes Ärgernis und weitere Fehler wären noch zu nennen. Dass das Spiel beim Start (zumindest weitgehend) bugfrei gewesen wäre und der Nutzer nicht eine Art bezahlender Betatester gewesen wäre (der Behauptung zufolge im Gegensatz zu den Produkten der Konkurrenz!), ist definitiv falsch. Weh oh Weh unterschied sich insoweit nicht von den meisten Konkurrenzprodukten. Und Serverabstürze gab es ebenso. Von einer Balance der Klassen war man damals so weit entfernt, wie man es heute auch ist. Weh oh Weh hat seinerzeit sicher einiges besser gemacht (z.B. indem den Questen umfangreichere Texte zugrunde gelegt wurden und nicht nur ein "tu dies" und "geh dahin"), aber man muss ja nun nicht Ammenmärchen in die Welt setzen.



Moment, ihr versteht mich falsch. Ich möchte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich WoW über die Maßen lobe. Ferner spiele ich auch WoW nicht mehr und habe zu HDRO gewechselt.

Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass der Start von WoW nicht so schlimm lief wie anfangs beschrieben. Keinesfalls lief alles Reibungslos, dennoch war der Start relativ rund. Ich verweise an dieser Stelle auf das Wort relativ. Bitte versteht meinen Post nicht falsch, ich habe nie gesagt bzw. geschrieben, dass alles von Beginn an gut und einwandfrei abgelaufen ist. Es war eben *relativ* rund. 

so long


----------



## Vetaro (3. März 2009)

Ja, es stimmt schon, wir haben schon deutlich schlechtere Starte erlebt (und eben auch deutlich bessere, wie eben bei HdRO).

Aber andererseits wäre mein Mousse au Chocolat auch relativ gut, wenn ich es jemals zu produzieren probiert hätte. Es gibt garantiert jemanden, der mal n Hundehaufen auf nen Teller gelegt hat. Verglichen damit wäre eigentlich alles was ich zustande bringen könnte, relativ großartig.

Entschuldigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hey-Ray (3. März 2009)

Eure Nasen so so weit oben, da wird einem ja richtig übel.


----------



## Arasouane (3. März 2009)

WoW profitiert vom Ego. Trotz meines Alters und meiner "Bildung" hab ich mich von Aussagen von wildfremden Mitspielern, wie

* "...viel episches hast du aber net an -.-"
* "...2 Krieger in der Arena? was seid ihr für deppen!? OMG. Seht euch eure Arenawertung an. lol"
* "...den char hast aber net selbst hochgespielt, oder?"

und dergleichen anstacheln lassen. Ich will ja nicht sagen, dass ich gleich umgefallen bin. Aber nach nem halben Jahr auf 70 bin ich schwach geworden und hab mich reingesteigert. Das Ego is ein schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab drauss gelernt und muss feststellen, jetzt wo ich resistent dagegen bin, dass ich es in HDRO gar net brauch^^

Bin jetzt lvl 16 und hab noch nicht die ignore-funktion suchen müssen. In WoW hatte ich auf lvl15 schon 6 Einträge (ohne goldseller).

Eins noch. Auch wenn die Quests nicht gerade die Erleuchtung waren, aber bis zum Endcontent hab ich gerne WoW gespielt. Im Endcontent fing der ganze Blödsinn erst richtig an. Und beim twinken war null licht...nochmals 40.000 Viecher killen und deren Zähne, felle, Füße, Augen und Ohren abgeben?


----------



## Fedaykin (3. März 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Eure Nasen so so weit oben, da wird einem ja richtig übel.



gutes Argument, damit verleihst du deiner vorherigen Aussage wirklich Nachdruck.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (3. März 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Eure Nasen so so weit oben, da wird einem ja richtig übel.



Find ich interessant. Hab deine Beiträge gelesen und kommst mir recht gemäßigt vor...eigentlich wie die meisten Beiträge hier. Kann ich also net nachvollziehen. Erklär mal.


----------



## TheONE§ (3. März 2009)

ich kann mich noch eine zeit auf dem wow server amad'thul erinnern, dass muss wohl im sommer 2006, also ein jahr nach dem start und noch vor burning crusade gewesen sein, da ist der server fuer 2-3 monate...ernsthaft solange...jeden abend zwischen 18:00 und 21:00 uhr oefters abgestuerzt. ueberlastung der hardware/ des rechenzentrums. es dauerte dann die zeit, bis sie den umzug/upgrade der hardware geregelt bekommen hatten.

ich erwaehne dass, weil das echt ne ganz harte zeit fuer mich als abozahler war. da stimmte die (dienst)leistung nun gar nicht die blizzard da ablieferte. zur hauptraidzeit war ein raiden nicht mehr moeglich.

und ich muss hoch erhobener nase sagen, bisher habe ich persoenlich noch keinen serverabsturz erlebt bei hdro. ok...liegt sicher dadran, dass nur wenige leute hdro spielen und deshalb die server ja fast im leerlauf laufen, im vergleich zu den wow servern^^


----------



## Fedaykin (3. März 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> und ich muss hoch erhobener nase sagen, bisher habe ich persoenlich noch keinen serverabsturz erlebt bei hdro. ok...liegt sicher dadran, dass nur wenige leute hdro spielen und deshalb die server ja fast im leerlauf laufen, im vergleich zu den wow servern^^



Und an dieser Stelle möchte ich noch einfügen, dass es aktuell rnd. bis zu 20 Minuten dauern kann bis man eine einfache 5-Mann-Instanz betreten kann. Dieses Problem gibt es erst seit WotLK. Unverständlich weshalb Schneesturm solche Probleme nach mittlerweile knapp 4 jahren nicht in den Griff bekommt. Aber das nur an dieser Stelle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hey-Ray (3. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Find ich interessant. Hab deine Beiträge gelesen und kommst mir recht gemäßigt vor...eigentlich wie die meisten Beiträge hier. Kann ich also net nachvollziehen. Erklär mal.


Findest du die Vergleiche
Delikatessen-Restaurant und McDonalds.
Mousse au Chocolat mit Scheisse.
 HdrO---------------------WoW
Nicht etwas abgehoben?
Bei den vergleichen ist mir einfach nichts anderes eingefallen.
Dazu wird WoW mit fast food verglichen. Im selben satz wird jedoch auch erwähnt das man für WoW unglaublich viel Zeit aufwänden muss. Ein schöner widerspruch.
Aber warum vergleicht man nichtmal HdRO mit Everquest? Oder Ultima Online?
Und zu den Lag vergleichen, das sind doch 2 ziemlich verschiedene Dimensionen oder?
Das Spiel heißt einfach "WoW gegen Alle" und nicht "Alle gegen Alle".


----------



## FunnyChrissy (3. März 2009)

Warum ist HDR nicht so erfolgreich wie WOW....das frage ich mich eigentlich auch. Und das, obwohl ich HDR erst seid knapp drei Wochen spiele.
Wann bin ich eigentlich mal bei WOW mit meinem Char stehen geblieben und habe mir völlig fasziniert die wunderschöne Landschaft angesehen? Und das minutenlang? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern. Bei HDR passiert mir das am laufenden Band, dass ich mich net satt sehen kann an allem. Allein die Wassereffekte sind der Wahnsinn. Bei WOW ist eigentlich alles recht trist und langweilig, wenn man ehrlich ist. Ebene Flächen, ohne jegliche Abwechslung. Wirklich schön find ich davon höchstens mal das Shozalarbecken. Alles andere wirkt recht leblos.
HDR hat mich jetzt schon vollkommen gefesselt. Ich finde so vieles, dass mehr als einen Blick wert ist. Die Welten sind derart stimmig und lebendig....das kann einen doch nur mitreissen. Die Geschichte ist schön erzählt und der rote Faden ist immer irgendwie da.
Am Anfang mag HDR ziemlich verwirren. Allein die Geschichte mit dem Buch der Taten...da ist man als WOW Spieler erst mal überfordert. Aber mit der Zeit findet man sich da schon rein und siehe da - endlich mal ein anspruchsvolles Spiel. Nicht nur "Töte 10 X in Y", "sammle 20 X bei Y" und so weiter und so weiter. WOW hat mich nicht mehr wirklich gefordert. Beim letzten Event musste man schon 24 Stunden am Tag online sein, nur um eine blöde Bonbontüte zu bekommen, welche doch nicht das richtige Bonbon erhielt. Weiss Blizzard eigentlich, dass viele Menschen noch einen Job haben? Durch meine Arbeit war es mir nicht möglich, täglich in Inis herum zu hängen, zich Raids zu besuchen...doch gerade dann warst du schnell unten durch. Dann war man ein Spielverderber oder weiss der Geier was. Warst du nicht entsprechend gut ausgestattet, kamen schiefe Blicke und blöde Kommentare. Wenn nicht mindestens alles lila war, hat dich eh keiner irgendwo hin mitgenommen. Höchstens in eine 08/15 Ini. Doch wo liegt da der Sinn? Immer noch bessere und noch bessere Teilchen erhalten? Irgendwo wurde der sprichwörtliche "Schwanzvergleich" angesprochen. So in etwa kann man das sagen. Im Gilden Chat gings nur noch um dieses Thema: Schau mal, das hab ich gestern bekommen. Und das vorgestern, dass vorvorgestern und heute dann dieses. Das hat nur noch genervt!!! Bei HDR wirkt alles erwachsener, gesitteter und ruhiger. Das liebe ich schon jetzt.
Für mich steht fest, ich bleibe wo ich jetzt bin. HDR hat mich vollständig begeistert und WOW wird erst einmal ins hintereste Eck verbannt. :-) Endlich mal wieder ein neues Spiel mit Anspruch.
Warum nur ist WOW immer noch erfolgreicher? Ich denke, dass kann sich keiner so wirklich erklären....


----------



## perxs (3. März 2009)

NMuss ich meinen vorredner zustimmen sehe das ungefähr genauso nur muss man auch mal erwähnen das bei Lotro das lvln "spaß" macht und das man wen man als anfänger eine frage stellt nicht ausgelacht oder beschimft wird sondern hilfe angeboten bekommt und einen alles was man wissen will erklärt wird.

Ich hab auch seit es woW gibt wow gespielt ich hatte jede Ce war in ner guten gilde doch ich hatte die ganzen 4 jahre in wow nie so viel spaß wie in den letzten 3 wochen in Lotro


MFG
  Perxs


----------



## FunnyChrissy (3. März 2009)

perxs schrieb:


> NMuss ich meinen vorredner zustimmen sehe das ungefähr genauso nur muss man auch mal erwähnen das bei Lotro das lvln "spaß" macht und das man wen man als anfänger eine frage stellt nicht ausgelacht oder beschimft wird sondern hilfe angeboten bekommt und einen alles was man wissen will erklärt wird.
> 
> Ich hab auch seit es woW gibt wow gespielt ich hatte jede Ce war in ner guten gilde doch ich hatte die ganzen 4 jahre in wow nie so viel spaß wie in den letzten 3 wochen in Lotro
> 
> ...



Das unterschreibe ich so :-). Egal welches Problem ich bei HDR hatte, Hilfe kam immer und überall. Manchmal dachte ich mir, hoffentlich nerv ich auf Dauer net. Aber bisher zeigte sich keiner genervt oder ähnliches. Alle waren hilfsbereit und sehr nett. Ausnahmen gibt es sicherlich überall. Aber man merkt, dass das Spieleralter bei HDR einfach höher ist.


----------



## Arasouane (3. März 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Findest du die Vergleiche
> Delikatessen-Restaurant und McDonalds.
> Mousse au Chocolat mit Scheisse.
> HdrO---------------------WoW
> ...



Es wäre abgehoben, wenn man nicht beide Welten kennen würde. Aber ich kann mich den Vergleich nur anschließen.
Ich geh selten aber doch zum Mäci....aber die Stimmung dort is nicht vergleichlich mit einem gut eingerichteten und stimmungsvoll beleuchteten Lokal, wo man nach 3h noch immer nicht nach hause will.

Genau so geht es mir nach 1.5 Jahren WoW. Für mich ist der Vegleich absolt stimmig und keinswegs hochnäsig.

Nur so am Rande. Hab auch versucht einen Char auf einem WoW-RP server zu starten. nach lvl2 kam der logout, weil ein gewisser "Lollipope" im allg. chat fragte:"Wieso sind die verkackten Nethervortexe schon wieders so teuer?!?"...im Startgebiet?

Ja, die Community macht das Spiel. Das Lokal macht die Gäste. Im Mäci rennt alles rum...in WoW auch^


----------



## Haldimir (3. März 2009)

um mal das mit dem "world of bugcraft" zu widerlegen...

ich hab in 5 monaten hdro fast wöchentlich bugs gehabt
ich blieb zum beispiel dauernd an irgendwelchen ecken und kanten hängen!

mehr als in den ganzen 3 jahren wow
in wow hatte ich das vielleicht 2, 3 mal

mag vielleicht ein ganz klein bisschen daran liegen, dass hdro etwas anspruchsvoller für das system ist, aber trotzdem, das argument gilt nicht


verstehts aber nicht falsch, ich mag hdro und ich würd dem spiel mehr erfolg wünschen. wobei so schlecht ist das ja mit dem erfolg dort gar nicht...

auf den ersten blick ist es einfach fantastisch. aber nach ein paar monaten ist das ganze doch sehr sehr einseitig...
und jetzt dürft ihr wiederrum nicht mit dem argument kommen, dass man bei wow doch auch nur raidet am ende. man muss da schon ins detail gehen. und im detail ist wow doch deutlich abwechslungsreicher und trotzdem gar nicht so sehr das "fast food", das viele da sehen wollen


----------



## Souliak (3. März 2009)

Weil das Kampfsystem das müdeste ist, was ich jeh bei einem MMORPG gesehen habe.

Man klickt ein Special an und nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit kommt es dann zu diesem einen Special.. Von direkt keine Spur leider.

Das gesamte Spiel finde ich sehr interessant und auch gut, aber das Kampfsystem macht mir persönlich das Spielen madig.


----------



## Millhouse (3. März 2009)

Was heißt eigentlich das LOTRO kein erfolg hat.Es wurden bislang noch keine Server zusammen geschlossen und muß LOTRO 10 Mill ABOS haben.Ich glaube nicht,es ist einfach ne klein Comm.Die froh ist ein so schönes Spiel spielen zukönnen.Die Epic Quests sind die besten was ich in ein Onlinespiel gesehen habe.Frag mal die Leute von SWG warum sie das Spiel noch spielen.Weil sie einfach nicht alle WOW spielen wollen.Und so geht es den Spielern von LOTRO,sie wollen gar nicht das 10 MILL Leute das Spiel spielen.Lieber ne kleine und hilfsbereite Comm als die Leute aus WOW.Vielleicht ist der Endcontent nicht so gut wie bei WOW.Aber man kann jeden Tag was machen und sei es nur die Orte von den Büchern zu besuchen oder sein Haus zu dekorieren man auch in LOTRO viel machen.!Man kann einfach nicht WOW und jedes andere Game vergleichen.Jedes Spiel spricht andere Leute an,die gerne PVP machen gehen zu WAR.Die eine gute Story wollen gehen zu LOTRO.Und die ihr EGO aufbessern wollen gehen zu WOW.Laßt doch einfach die vergleiche es gabe schon so viele Threads die irgentwo in den Weiten des Internets verstauben die so ähnliche Titeln haben.


Jeder Gamer soll sein Spiel spielen was er will,und man muß sich nicht rechtfertigen warum Game A besser ist als Game  B.Das wäre genauso wie die Frage was war zuerst da das Huhn oder das Ei.

Also ich wünsche allen Leuten eine schöne Zeit bei ihren Games.Und ich bin ein begeisterter LOTRO Spieler man sieht sich auf Vanyar.


----------



## Khard (3. März 2009)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn WoW nicht soviele Spinner hätte....

mal positiv denken..

HDRO hat weniger Leute.. dafür aber nicht soviele Flamer.


----------



## grunzhart (4. März 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Findest du die Vergleiche
> Delikatessen-Restaurant und McDonalds.
> Mousse au Chocolat mit Scheisse.
> HdrO---------------------WoW
> ...



Da musst Du gründlicher lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weh oh Weh ist insofern fast food, als dass es weniger Tiefgang hat (oberflächliche, abstruse Geschichte, etc.).
Ich muss zugeben, dass der Begriff fast food angesichts der Tatsache, welchen Suchtfaktor (Sammeltrieb) das Spiel auslöst und auslösen will, mitsamt dem dazugehörigen Zeitaufwand, merkwürdig klingt. Deshalb schlug ich bereits vor, statt von fast food von junk food zu sprechen.

Weshalb wir hier HdRO mit Weh oh Weh verglichen? Nun, weil dies schlicht und ergreifend die Fragestellung war. Eine Antwort zu EQ&Co hätte das Thema glatt verfehlt.

Was die Lags anbelangt, weiß ich leider nicht, worauf Du hinaus willst. Das wird aus Deiner Antwort nicht klar.

Dass Dir aber nichts anderes eingefallen ist, was Du antworten könntest, glaube ich Dir allerdings aufs Wort. Allerdings bezweifel ich ernsthaft, dass die originäre Ursache dieser Fastsprachlosigkeit die hier geäußerten Meinungen sind....


----------



## konsolen (4. März 2009)

Das Problem ist das sehr langatmige kampfsystem.
Ich spiele selbst seit 8 Monaten kein WOW mehr, aber muss sagen die Kämpfe waren um vielfaches dynamischer und aktiver.

Hier drückt man nen Button, dann tut sich mal 2sec nichts und dann wird die aktion ausgeführt.
Sehr fad.

Desweiteren kann niemand sagen um wieviel Schaden ein Schlag mehr an Schaden macht, wenn man zb. um 20 Macht erhöht.

Alles in allem lieben die Leute in WOW den Kampf an sich. Quests sind mittel zum Zweck.
In Lotro ists genau umgekehrt.


----------



## grunzhart (4. März 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> um mal das mit dem "world of bugcraft" zu widerlegen...
> 
> ich hab in 5 monaten hdro fast wöchentlich bugs gehabt
> ich blieb zum beispiel dauernd an irgendwelchen ecken und kanten hängen!
> ...




Mit Verlaub, aber wo hast Du jetzt "World of Bugcraft" widerlegt?
Dass HdRO bugfrei wäre, hat nie jemand behauptet. Es kann auch gut sein, dass ein bestimmter Fehler in HdRO häufiger auftritt als in Weh oh Weh. Oder in Weh oh Weh unbekannt ist (z.B. rubberwall; kannte ich von Weh oh Weh nicht). 
Daraus kann man nun aber kaum ableiten, dass Weh oh Weh nicht zahlreiche bugs beinhaltete, die gelegentlich gefixt wurden und mit dem nächsten patch nahezu totsicher wieder auftraten....

Angesichts der komplexen Spielewelten halte ich ein aktuelles völlig bugfreies Computerspiel für so realistisch wie die Vollbeschäftigung. Eher gewinne ich in den nächsten 2 Jahren 3 Mal den Jackpot im Lotto.
Wenn allerdings die Gamestar in ihrem Artikel über den Erfolg von Weh oh Weh behauptet, das Spiel hätte sich hinsichtlich der bugs und der Serverstabilität seit jeher positiv von der Konkurrenz abgehoben, dann kann ich über solch plumpe Desinformation nur lachen.

Wenn Du Dich fragen solltest, woher dieser Spitzname stammt, will ich Dir gerne antworten:
aus der Mitte von Weh oh Weh

Als Reaktion auf die zahlreichen bugs, die einen in den Jahren, die man spielte, immer wieder nervten. Insbesondere wenn bereits gefixte Probleme wieder reingepatcht wurden....

Nachdem man den sogenannten endcontent erreichte, formulierte nicht wenige Spieler, das Spiel müsse "World of Farmcraft" heißen.

Diese Begriffe sind entstanden, bald nachdem es Weh oh Weh gab und lange bevor HdRO auf dem Markt erschien und sie wurden und werden von Blizzardkunden verwendet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du könntest neben der These, dass Weh oh Weh im Detail so viel abwechslungsreicher sei, freundlicherweise auch mit Belegen und Argumenten aufwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten behaupte ich einfach: NEIN! und die übrige Debatte hat sich erledigt.


----------



## grunzhart (4. März 2009)

konsolen schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das sehr langatmige kampfsystem.
> Ich spiele selbst seit 8 Monaten kein WOW mehr, aber muss sagen die Kämpfe waren um vielfaches dynamischer und aktiver.
> 
> Hier drückt man nen Button, dann tut sich mal 2sec nichts und dann wird die aktion ausgeführt.
> ...



Jain.
Das Kampfsystem in Weh oh Weh ist in der Tat dynamischer.
Andererseits gefällt vielen Spielern von HdRO gerade dieses etwas langsamere System.
Man könnte auch formulieren: weniger Hektik, mehr Auge auf das Geschehen statt einer Flugsimulation mit anderen Mitteln, mehr Genuss!
Wie schnell eine Aktion ausgeführt wird, hängt von der Aktion selber ab und wann man den Knopf drückte. Schnelles Drücken schaltet z.B. den Autoschlag aus, es folgt Aktion auf Aktion. Insgesamt kann es von Knopfdruck bis zur Ausführung 2 oder mehr Sekunden dauern, oft jedoch erfolgt die Aktion auch deutlich schneller. Allerdings nicht unmittelbar. Das ist aber wohl so gewollt (s.o.).


----------



## Gromthar (4. März 2009)

Thema Kampfsystem:

Es ist bei LotRO nicht "langsam", es ist einfach nur "anders". Hier kann eine Attacke nur ausgführt werden, sobald der nächste Waffenschwung erfolgt ist, zusätzlich hat jeder Angriff auch eine dazugehörige Kampfausführung. Der nächste Angriff kann also nur nach ausführen dieser erfolgen. D.h. es spielen Waffengeschwindigkeit, sowie Aktionsausführung, eine Rolle bis die nächste Aktion gestartet werden kann. Auch ein Unterschied ist, dass man Aktionen vor Ausführung festlegen, und natürlich auch revidieren, kann. Es gibt bei LotRO keinen s.g. global-Cooldown, sondern lediglich die schon erwähnte Aktionsausführung.

Dadurch entsteht bei einigen Spielen das Gefühl es wäre langsam, jedoch ist es lediglich notwendig sein Kampfverhalten umzustellen um dieses Gefühl nicht mehr zu haben. Dies hat natürlich auch etwas damit zu tun ob man überhaupt die Lust hat sich auf das ganze Spiel einzulassen oder nur versucht etwaiges Nichtgefallen zu finden.


----------



## Fedaykin (4. März 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> und jetzt dürft ihr wiederrum nicht mit dem argument kommen, dass man bei wow doch auch nur raidet am ende. man muss da schon ins detail gehen. und im detail ist wow doch deutlich abwechslungsreicher und trotzdem gar nicht so sehr das "fast food", das viele da sehen wollen



Wollen? Es geht hier (was mich betrifft) in keinster Weise ums wollen. Ich spielte WoW seit Release und mittlerweile ist der Zug abgefahren. Abwechslung? Finde ich keine mehr. Details? Sehe ich keine mehr. Ich für meinen Teil habe die WoW ausgiebig getestet und jahrelang gespielt. Der Vergleich mit fast food und einem durch den Gault Millau ausgezeichnetem Restaurant ist treffend. Selbstverständlich empfindet ein gestandener WoW Spieler das völlig anders, ist ja auch verständlich, dennoch kann ich für mich behaupten, dass der Vergleich absolut zutrifft. Von der unterschiedlichen Community wollen wir lieber nicht sprechen, interessant übrigens, dass keiner derjenigen die für WoW argumentieren auf das Thema Community eingeht...warum wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long


----------



## Tralgas (4. März 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Eure Nasen so so weit oben, da wird einem ja richtig übel.



Muss ich dir Recht geben, kommt so rüber! Scheint aber eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion bei Minderheiten zu sein.
Ich finde das hat etwas von "Singen im Wald" - süß, nicht wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (4. März 2009)

zum thema fehlender endcontent bzw im vergleich mit wow die instanzen fuer endstufen charaktere, meine ich, dass hdro mit den 6(?) neuen moria fuer 6er grpen doch recht gut nachgezogen hat. 
die instanzen sind meiner meinung nach vom anspruch der boss kaempfe, ihrer laenge und abwechslung durchaus mit denen von pre-wow-lichking zu vergleichen (die lichking inis kenne ich nicht mehr). 
3-4 bosse, der boss spawnt adds, man muss teilweise eine festen ablauf verfolgen um den boss zu besiegen (fil gashan) und wenn sich die grpe nur auf ihren schaden verlaesst, verliert sie den kampf doch recht gerne. andererseits sind die inis fuer gute grpen auch gut machbar. also ich seh da kein unterschied zum heroisch system von wow, mehr.
nachteilig sind die zahlreichen exploits, die auch immer wieder gefunden und auch grossteils dann ausgenutzt werden. aber die uebelsten werden ja jetzt gefixt.

wo meiner ansicht nach hdro aber immer noch deutlich spieler verliert, sind die inis fuer schlachtzuege, also fuer mehr als eine grpe. was da jetzt nachkam (waechter) und nachkommt (schildkroete) kann natuerlich und auf keinen fall mit karazahn, zul'aman, ssc, fds oder gar dem schwarzen tempel oder dem dingsplateau, wo ich nichts davon gesehn hab, mithalten.

das mag jetzt nicht das ziel aller hdro spieler sein, zu raiden bis zum abwinken, aber es koennte durchaus eine deutliche luecke sein, wenn man dem erfolg von wow naeherkommen will.


----------



## simoni (4. März 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Eure Nasen so so weit oben, da wird einem ja richtig übel.



Neidisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunafire (4. März 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Neidisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Moin, mMn ist Lotro weniger erfolgreich, weil es im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs Einsteiger unfreundlich ist. 

Ich will nicht sagen Lotro ist kompliziert, aber andere MMOs wie auch WoW sind einfacher am Anfang. Mir macht Lotro trotzdem zur Zeit am meisten Spass.


----------



## simoni (4. März 2009)

Ich weiß ganz ehrlich nicht was da am Anfang komplizierter sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Orkstartgebiet von WoW wäre ich fast zum Verzweifeln gebracht worden, weil ich diese eine Hacke oder was das war in der Höhle nie gefunden habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (4. März 2009)

> Dadurch entsteht bei einigen Spielen das Gefühl es wäre langsam, jedoch ist es lediglich notwendig sein Kampfverhalten umzustellen um dieses Gefühl nicht mehr zu haben.



Leider nein. Es entsteht nicht das Gefühl es wäre langsam, es ist einfach langsam(er) als bei WoW. Aus und fertig. Ob man das nun gut oder schlecht findet ist eine andere Sache, aber den Leuten einzureden man "bilde sich den unterschied bloß ein" ist schon etwas stark.



> Ein Mercedes ist ein erfolgreiches Auto, keine Frage. Aber die Masse gibt sich eben mit einem Golf zufrieden.
> 
> Das ist der selbe Unterschied, wie zwischen einem Delikatessen-Restaurant und McDonalds.
> 
> WoW ist eben "Fastfood" und versorgt die oberflächliche Masse. Wer mehr für seine Geschmacksnerven tun möchte, genießt eben nicht im Schnellrestaurant.



Oje, was für unangebrachte Vergleiche. Bei deinem Vergleich entscheidet nicht der Geschmack, sondern primär der Geldbeutel der breiten Masse. Bei HDRO ist es nun aber so, dass es jeder WoW - Spieler für genau gleichviel Geld spielen könnte, aber offensichtlich nicht möchte... Genau mit solch absurden Vergleichen bestätigst du das "elitäre Gehabe" das uns HDRO Spielern immer wieder nachgesagt wird (Wer "echten" Geschmack hat, der trägt auch Armani Anzug, fährt dicken Mercedes, diniert beim Sterne Koch, ...).


----------



## Tralgas (4. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Leider nein. Es entsteht nicht das Gefühl es wäre langsam, es ist einfach langsam(er) als bei WoW. Aus und fertig. Ob man das nun gut oder schlecht findet ist eine andere Sache,


Sagen wir´s mal so: Es is halt einfach so! 
Gott sei Dank ist das Winseln in der HDRO-Comm doch wesentlich zurückhaltender als bei WoW.

Wobei ich doch die geschmeidigen Animationen meines Trolls und seines Löwenpets vermisse. Das Gehoppel meines Kundi-Bären hat mich so genervt, dass ich den halt nicht mehr spiele. Ich bin aus diesem Grund auch schon für zwei Monate zu WoW zurück gekehrt, da haben mich aber andere Sachen wieder gern zu HdRO zurück getrieben.


----------



## Parat (4. März 2009)

Der Herr WOWler hat natürlich Recht. Gourmet-Tempel und Mercedesse verkaufen sich nicht deswegen "schlechter" als McDonalds bzw VW Polos, weil die breite Masse keinen Geschmack an ihnen finden würde, sondern weil sie teurer sind. Beim Essen mag noch sowas wie Gewöhnung und Schnelligkeit hinzukommen, aber prinzipiell lebt der Mythos teurer Produkte schon davon, dass sogar die breite Masse ihnen zubilligen würde, besser zu sein als billigere Produkte. Dem ist hier nicht so.

Und so wird man einfach feststellen müssen, dass es halt verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt. Ist es denn per se unverständlich, dass man aus verschiedenen Gründen die gleichen Spiele spielen kann? Und dass man natürlch auch aus verschiedenen Gründen verschiedene Spiele spielen kann?

Wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe: Ich spiele Onlinespiele in erster Linie wegen dem Rollenspiel. Rollenspiel innerhalb einer festen Gilde/Sippe/Freundeskreis ist dabei nicht wirklich das, was ich will, sondern ich mag es dynamischer und mehr in die Breite gehend, möglichst alle involvierend.

Da hab ich bei WOW auf normalen Servern 0% Zielerreichung, bei LOTRO ebenso. Bei WOW auf den meisten RP-Servern vielleicht 1% Zielerreichung. Auf Belegaer vielleicht 5%. Witzigerweise auf "Die Aldor" dann schon meinetwegen 10%. Das hängt aber nur davon ab, dass mich ein OOCler mit Kiddie-Sprache nicht so sehr stört wie das interaktionslose Nebeneinander der RP-Grüppchen in LOTRO. Wenn man das anders sieht, dann ist "Die Aldor" Murks und Belegaer schon okay, denn ungestörter ist man da allemale. Reg ich mich drüber auf, dass WOW 12 Mio Kunden hat, LOTRO 400.000 und NWN, wo ich durchaus auf 90% Zielerreichung komme, maximal 2.000? Nö, wozu auch? Ist halt schlicht so.

Würde sich die LOTRO-Abonenntenzahl morgen verdoppeln, würd sich am LOTRO-Spielerlebnis auch null ändern. Es gäb halt einfach doppelt soviele Server. Voll sind sie ja eh.

Ebenso beeindruckt mich die Zahl 12 Mio nicht. Wie auch? Die Hälfte Asiaten. Vom Rest die übergroße Mehrheit sicherlich nicht auf deutschen Servern beheimatet. Das ist mir doch ehrlich gesagt furzegal. Natürlich wird LOTRO WOW nie einholen, na und?^^ WOW ist da schon recht singulär, weil es kein weiteres MMO ist, sondern einfach DAS MMO seiner Zeit. Wobei diese Zeit doch auch schon laaaangsam vorbeigeht, also der Anstieg in Europa und Amerika ist längst vorbei, die Zahlen haben ihr absolutes Hoch erreicht, seitdem gehts schon länger abwärts (der WOTLK-Release hat es verzögert, aber nicht aufgehalten).

LOTRO-Spieler sind eher langsam, auf ne Art, lassen sich also auch Zeit, um einfach die Gegend auf sich wirken zu lassen. Fein, sollen sie. WOW-Spieler sind oft eher an den schnellen Kämpfen interessiert. Fein, sollen sie. Es ist gar nicht nötig, das bessere Spiel zu küren, denn das gibt es nicht.

Wenn ein passionierter AoC / Warhammer / DFO oder wie bei mir eben NWN-SPieler so ne Diskussion sieht, denkt er sich doch auch nur "Guck mal, süß, die zoffen sich drum, was das bessere Spiel NACH MEINEM FAVORITEN" ist.^^


----------



## Kerindor (4. März 2009)

Ihr solltet in euren "Wasistbesser" Vergleichen bedenken das WoW ein paar Jahre Vorsprung hat. Und auch das Menschen faul sind und Veränderungen nur bedingt mögen.
Die wenigsten erfolgreichen WoW Raider würden ihren erreichten Status aufgeben und als Noob in einem neuen MMO anfangen. In WoW weiss er nunmal was er hat und er hat mitunter Jahre seines Lebens reingesteckt. Das bindet mehr als sämtliche Bugs eines Games.

MMOs wie Lotro fangen nur diejenigen auf die WoW aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht spielen wollten oder nicht mehr wollen. Also die Kundschaft die eh frei wäre oder auf der Kippe standen.
Mit der Zeit wird sich schon alles einpendeln, aber die Jahre Vorsprung von WoW holt man selbst mit der besten Qualität nicht ein.


----------



## Xordon (4. März 2009)

Ich sehe das wie Oldboyx - einige hier verhalten sich elitär, weil sie das "bessere" HdRO spielen und damit der breiten Masse überlegen sind.

Ich habe HdRO zumindest 3 Monate gespielt und fand einige Sachen besser als in WoW (Story(telling), Grafik), andere wiederum haben mir weniger gut gefallen. 
So fühlte sich für mich das Kampfsystem irgendwie indirekter an und ich fühlte mich immer so, als hätte ich ziemlich große Eingabeverzögerung. Möglich ist auch, wie bereits erwähnt, dass es einfach etwas langsamer ist. So machten mir dort auch die Dungeons weniger Spaß, zumal ich fand, dass sie für den Anfang etwas zu lang waren. Das ist wiederum Geschmackssache - ich hätte am liebsten einen Mittelweg zwischen den neuen 5er-Instanzen bei WoW und 3-stündigen Anfangs-Dungeons bei HdRO.

Wahrscheinlich bietet HdRO schon allein ob des riesigen Hintergrunduniversums mehr Rollenspielmöglichkeiten, allerdings interessiert mich dieser Part nicht sehr.

Schlussendlich ist es Geschmackssache. Mir gefällt eigentlich beides recht gut, doch wegen des schnelleren Kampfsystems, das für mich nun mal einen Großteil des Gameplays ausmacht, greife ich zu WoW, das inzwischen auch in Sachen Storytelling etwas dazugelernt hat. 
Und erfolgreich ist HdRO schon ziemlich. Viele andere MMOGs können keine Gewinne erwirtschaften oder haben ständig leere Server. Beides ist hier nicht der Fall.


----------



## Gocu (4. März 2009)

Lunafire schrieb:


> Moin, mMn ist Lotro weniger erfolgreich, weil es im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs Einsteiger unfreundlich ist.
> 
> Ich will nicht sagen Lotro ist kompliziert, aber andere MMOs wie auch WoW sind einfacher am Anfang. Mir macht Lotro trotzdem zur Zeit am meisten Spass.



Ich weiß auch nicht was an hdRo schwieriger sein soll, man sollte sich auch erst informieren bevor man postet. Es gibt genug Bewertungen (Auch bei Buffed) und dort steht das HdRo Einsteigerfreundlicher als WoW ist


----------



## Monstermarkus (4. März 2009)

HdRo hat auch eine Sache die mich stört, es fehlt die böse Seite, die voll Spielbar ist wie die guten auch.

Ich bin nicht so gerne bei den "Guten", sondern spiele viel lieber Klassen die "Böse" sind, wie Totenbeschwörer, Lich, Werwolf, Finsterer Streiter, Blutmagier, Inquisitor etc...

Das fehlt mir einfach da und die Klassen der "Guten" find ich eher Spannungslos gehalten.

Ich mag zwar auch sowas wie einen Druiden auf Elementar wie der aus Diablo 2 zbso mit coolen Effekten und Wilder Naturmagie, aber eben genau das fehlt auch bissel bei HdRo. Die Effekte sind mir teils zu seicht...
Dazu eine etwas zu unpräzise Klassenentwicklung, alles so bissel wischiwaschi, genau das, was das eben dann doch ausmacht, um Top zu sein.

Es fesselt einfach nur bedingt.. leider..

Gruss


----------



## The Adder (4. März 2009)

Xordon schrieb:


> Und erfolgreich ist HdRO schon ziemlich. Viele andere MMOGs können keine Gewinne erwirtschaften oder haben ständig leere Server. Beides ist hier nicht der Fall.



/sign

Eigentlich ist das einzige Erfolgskriterium, das zählt, das Weiterlaufen der Server.
Und in so weit ist LotRO erfolgreicher als z.B. Tabula Rasa (oder auch, wenn es so kommt wie befürchtet Dungeons and Dragons Online).

Ob für diesen Erfolg 400.000 oder 11.000.000 zahlende Kunden erforderlich sind...ist eigentlich nicht unser (=Spieler) Problem, sondern das der Provider.


----------



## TheONE§ (4. März 2009)

Xordon schrieb:


> .... So machten mir dort auch die Dungeons weniger Spaß, zumal ich fand, dass sie für den Anfang etwas zu lang waren. Das ist wiederum Geschmackssache - ich hätte am liebsten einen Mittelweg zwischen den neuen 5er-Instanzen bei WoW und 3-stündigen Anfangs-Dungeons bei HdRO.
> .....



ja dann schau doch mal wieder rein, in moria.
die neuen 6er Instanzen sind um einiges zuegiger geworden
und im "hardmode" auch ganz schoen fordernd.


----------



## Bartholom (4. März 2009)

Tralgas schrieb:


> Muss ich dir Recht geben, kommt so rüber! Scheint aber eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion bei Minderheiten zu sein.
> Ich finde das hat etwas von "Singen im Wald" - süß, nicht wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



süß ist allenfalls dass WoWler immer wieder dem irrglauben aufsitzen dass ihre reine anzahl automatisch WoW zum "besten" spiel macht - erfolgreichstes ja, aber über den rest entscheidet der geschmack. und insofern darf man ruhig mal seine nase anheben wenn man angepöbelt wird nur weil man keinen massentauglichen geschmack hat.


----------



## TheONE§ (4. März 2009)

pass auf, jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich ein "Mimmmimi" als antwort...^^


----------



## CrackmackONE (4. März 2009)

> Warum ist HDRO nicht so erfolgreich?




Weil sachen die wirklich gut sind meistens kein arsch kennt...ist euch das noch nie aufgefallen?!^^



> süß ist allenfalls dass WoWler immer wieder dem irrglauben aufsitzen dass ihre reine anzahl automatisch WoW zum "besten" spiel macht - erfolgreichstes ja, aber über den rest entscheidet der geschmack. und insofern darf man ruhig mal seine nase anheben wenn man angepöbelt wird nur weil man keinen massentauglichen geschmack hat.



masse zieht masse an...obs das spiel gut ist oder nicht spielt schon kaum noch ne rolle....


----------



## grunzhart (4. März 2009)

Tralgas schrieb:


> Muss ich dir Recht geben, kommt so rüber! Scheint aber eine nachvollziehbare Reaktion bei Minderheiten zu sein.
> Ich finde das hat etwas von "Singen im Wald" - süß, nicht wahr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, richtig niedlich bist Du, süßer kleiner Troll.


----------



## grunzhart (4. März 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> wo meiner ansicht nach hdro aber immer noch deutlich spieler verliert, sind die inis fuer schlachtzuege, also fuer mehr als eine grpe. was da jetzt nachkam (waechter) und nachkommt (schildkroete) kann natuerlich und auf keinen fall mit karazahn, zul'aman, ssc, fds oder gar dem schwarzen tempel oder dem dingsplateau, wo ich nichts davon gesehn hab, mithalten.
> 
> das mag jetzt nicht das ziel aller hdro spieler sein, zu raiden bis zum abwinken, aber es koennte durchaus eine deutliche luecke sein, wenn man dem erfolg von wow naeherkommen will.



Ob die raids ein wichtiger Grund für den kommerziellen Erfolg sind, weiß ich nicht.
Allerdings ist dies sicherlich einer der großen Unterschiede.
In HdRO gibt es in der Tat weniger große raid-Instanzen, in denen man sich einen abfarmen muss.
Ich halte es aber für wahrscheinlich, dass die zahlreichen Kleingruppenaufgaben und -instanzen dem Spielbedürfnis der HdRO-Spieler eher entsprechen. Solche Gruppen lassen sich vergleichsweise schnell in nahezu beliebiger Kombination zusammenstellen, ohne dass man hierfür auf den Rückhalt einer Sippe/Gilde angewiesen ist. Solche sogenannten "random"-Gruppen funktionieren dann auch entsprechend gut.
Das andere Extrem sind dann Instanzen wie Molten Core. Da konnte man selbst mit einer großen Gilde (100+ Mitglieder) Probleme bekommen, 40 für einen Termin zusammen zu bekommen. Sie vermitteln dafür natürlich ein anderes Spielempfinden (mitunter aber leider auch die Beschränkung der jeweiligen Klassen hinsichtlich ihrer Handlungen im Rahmen der Instanz).
Jedenfalls werden hier sehr unterschiedliche Geschmäcker angesprochen. Wobei ich mutmaßen möchte, dass diese großen Schlachtzuginstanzen auch in Weh oh Weh nicht den bekannten Zuspruch fänden, müsste man diese nicht aufsuchen, um seine Ausrüstung in die nächsthöhere Evolutionsstufe zu bringen. Aber auch das mag wiederum gewisse Spielerbedürfnisse zu befriedigen, welche bei HdRO dann notwendig enttäuscht werden.


----------



## grunzhart (4. März 2009)

Monstermarkus schrieb:


> HdRo hat auch eine Sache die mich stört, es fehlt die böse Seite, die voll Spielbar ist wie die guten auch.
> 
> Ich bin nicht so gerne bei den "Guten", sondern spiele viel lieber Klassen die "Böse" sind, wie Totenbeschwörer, Lich, Werwolf, Finsterer Streiter, Blutmagier, Inquisitor etc...
> 
> ...



Das mit der bösen Seite ist nachvollziehbar, aber im gegebenen Rahmen m.E. wirklich nur als PvMP umsetzbar, also nicht gänzlich.
Wobei es bei Weh oh Weh so gesehen auch keine spielbare böse Seite gibt. Das bietet dann noch am ehesten Warhammer.

Effekte sind sicherlich Geschmackssache.

Aber was meinst Du genau mit unpräziser Klassenentwicklung? Inwieweit ist diese bei HdRO nicht präzise, respektive warum ist sie bei anderen Titeln (Weh oh Weh, WAR, EQ 1&2, etc.) präziser?


----------



## Frandibar (4. März 2009)

Also ehrlichgesagt bin ich froh das HDRO nicht so erfolgreich ist wie WOW, den das würde doch nur bedeuten das die ganzen Schwachköpfe die WOW schon ruiniert haben nun in auch in HDRO Ihr Unwesen treiben würden... nein danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und so wie es jetzt ausschaut wechseln diese Chaoten direkt zu ROM, haha, danke ROM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunafire (5. März 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was an hdRo schwieriger sein soll, man sollte sich auch erst informieren bevor man postet. Es gibt genug Bewertungen (Auch bei Buffed) und dort steht das HdRo Einsteigerfreundlicher als WoW ist



Dazu brauch ich mich nicht informieren, dass ist das was ich von vielen Umsteigern gehört habe und nicht alles was bei Buffed Wikipedia oder sonst wo steht ist auch immer so.

Also selber mal Gehirn einschalten und nicht blind glauben was eine Seite schreibt.

Wenn auf Buffed morgen steht Lotro hat 50 Mio Abos glaubst du das auch ja ?

Eigene Erfahrung und die von Freunden zählt für mich da deutlich mehr und ich für meinen Teil spiele lange genug MMOs um für mich urteilen zu können und mein Freundeskreis auch. Mehr als 10 Jahre MMOs lassen schon einen "kleinen" Vergleich zu.


Und wenn du des lesen mächtig wärst, hättest du gesehen, das ich mMn geschrieben habe und meine Meinung ist halt so, ob dir das passt oder nicht, das du ein anderes Empfingen was die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit hast mag gut sein, aber das ist dann deine Meinung, sofern du eine eigene hast.

Aber das Stereotypische Verhalten einiger MMO Spieler zeigt sich da wieder, die Meinung andere ist, wenn sie anders als die eigene ist erstmal Grundsätzlich falsch.





PS: Nochmal deutlich, falls es anderen auch nicht verstanden oder gelesen haben. Ich spiele selber Lotro und ich mag es, das ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung bzgl Einsteigerfreundlichkeit. Das heisst aber nicht das ich WoW für besser halte, bei MMO gibt es für mich kein besser/schlechter, sondern nur ein Spiele ich gerne und macht Spass oder eben nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (5. März 2009)

> Also ehrlichgesagt bin ich froh das HDRO nicht so erfolgreich ist wie WOW, den das würde doch nur bedeuten das die ganzen Schwachköpfe die WOW schon ruiniert haben nun in auch in HDRO Ihr Unwesen treiben würden... nein danke wink.gif



Entweder du willst andeuten, dass WoW voller Deppen ist und HDRO nicht - in dem Fall - echt arm. Ansonsten kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen, wie "andere Leute" dir ein MMO versauen. Gerade was soziale Kontakte angeht ist ein MMO genau wie das echte Leben - such dir gleichgesinnte und gib dich mit denen ab - mit allen anderen musst du dich nicht abgeben.


----------



## Gromthar (5. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Entweder du willst andeuten, dass WoW voller Deppen ist und HDRO nicht - in dem Fall - echt arm. Ansonsten kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen, wie "andere Leute" dir ein MMO versauen. Gerade was soziale Kontakte angeht ist ein MMO genau wie das echte Leben - such dir gleichgesinnte und gib dich mit denen ab - mit allen anderen musst du dich nicht abgeben.


Das macht keinen Sinn. Wieso sollte man ein MMOG (massive multiplayer online game) spielen, wenn man sich ohnehin nur in einem kleinen Kreis von vielleicht 5-15 Leuten bewegt? Tut mir leid, aber dafür brauche ich kein MMO.

Und ... *hust* Er hat es sichtlich nicht nur angedeutet, sondern schwarz auf weiss geschrieben.


----------



## DrKnievel (5. März 2009)

Was ich ja lustig finde an dieser Diskussion:

Die HDRo Community sieht sich als reif und aufgeschlossen an. Es wird nicht grundlos geflamet, etc. pp.
Und was macht die hochgelobte HDRo Community? Sie schert alle WOW-Spieler über einen Kamm. Sie lässt sich schön zu Flames provizieren, etc.pp.

Die Spieler von HDRo und WOW unterscheiden sich eigentlich kein Bisschen. Als WOW so wenig Spieler hatte wie HDRo, war der Kiddy- und Deppenanteil auch weitaus geringer.
Das lag unter anderem am Faktor Bekanntheit, der noch nicht so viele MMO-Fremde und zu junge Spiele angelockt hat. Je mehr Leute dazu kamen, desto bekannter wurde das Spiel natürlich. Und je bekannter es wurde, desto mehr Leute kamen dazu um es auch mal auszuprobieren. Und irgendwann kamen dann eben auch die <16 Jährigen die ihre Eltern angefleht haben die Kosten zu tragen dazu und das Niveau sank logischerweise weiter. (Das soll jetzt kein Flame sein, aber es ist einfach so, dass man in der Pubertät ehr zu ungestümen Verhalten tendiert)


Wie man den Erfolg misst ist sicherlich Ansichtssache. (Ich gehe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht davon aus, dass WOW wirklich 12M aktive Accounts hat)
HDRo ist eben darin erfolgreich, die Community so klein zu halten, dass der Deppenfaktor sehr gering ist.


Übrigens sehe ich auch ein Problem bei HDRo daran, dass es sehr viel Wert auf Gruppenspiel legt. Klar werdet ihr jetzt sagen - ist ja auch ein MMO! Aber viele Leute kommen eben erstmal "alleine" und nicht gleich zu 5. zu diesem Spiel. DAS hat WOW eben einsteigerfreundlich gemacht. Man konnte 90% der Quests alleine machen und sich so erstmal an das Spiel ansich gewöhnen.
Klar - es wäre besser, wenn man zu Gruppenspiel gezwungen wird...dann gäbe es im Endgame nicht so eine unglaubliche Vielfalt an Leuten, die absolut keine Ahnung von ihrer Klasse haben. Aber Einsteiger schreckt das eben ab.
Man muss diese Quests sicherlich nicht machen aber es ist unglaublich deprimierend, wenn man ein Questlog hat, das 40 Quests fassen kann. 35 Quests hat man angenommen und 32 davon sind Gruppenquests die man nicht abschliessen kann, weil man fast nie Gruppen dafür findet. Bei der Epischen Questreihe kann das richtig frustrierend sein.
Als ich HDRo gespielt habe hatte ich irgendwann auch Buch 5-8 fertig, aber steckte noch mitten in Buch 3 und 4 drinnen weil ich da keine Leute fand. (Die Zahlen sind jetzt frei erfunden und dienen nur zur Veranschaulichung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und das ist ein wirklich schwerwiegender Punkt, warum viele Leute die HDRo ausprobieren, irgendwann wieder rüberwechseln...alleine kann man in WOW einfach wesentlich mehr erreichen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch - ich fand grade das Gruppen- und Instanzspiel in HDRo immer wesentlich besser als in WOW. In WOW heisst es - maximale DPS/HPS/TPS und beweg dich bei einem Bosskampf dann noch richtig. Durch die vielen verschiedenen Debuffs, die Gefährtenmanöver und die ausgeglicheneren Klassen machten auch Lowlevel Instanzen in HDRo aber irgendwie auch dann noch Spass, wenn ein (damals) 50er ein Gruppe durchgezogen hat.
Es fehlte halt nur Instanzcontent...grade im Endgame. Und die Instanzen haben sich vom Design her auch zu wenig von der normalen Spielwelt abgehoben, wie ich finde (ich war allerdings nie in der Spalte zum Beispiel). Es waren halt...Höhle...oder Festungen...gefüllt mit unmengen an Gegnern. "Etwas" mehr grafische Abwechslung hätte da bestimmt gut getan.


Zum Thema Quests, die in HDRo ja so viel besser sind als in WOW:
Hat jemand mal mit einer normalen Gruppe die Quests in der Fornost Instanz gemacht? Also mit einer Gruppe wo 6 Leute die Quests brauchten und ohne Highlevel Char? Dann erinnert ihr euch ja bestimmt noch an diese Geister die man befreien musste oder so ähnlich. Diese Quest konnten Pro Instanzgang immer höchstens 2! Leute abschliessen. Und es war unglaublich zäh sich da durch die ganzen Geister zu kämpfen und hat verflucht lange gedauert. Das ganze dann 3x hintereinander zu machen hat sich so gut wie niemand angetan.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. März 2009)

Der Content in HdRO besteht hauptsächlich aus Quests, die man solo absolvieren kann, keine Ahnung, wo da der extreme Fokus auf Gruppenquests liegen soll.

Und zu Fornost: Keiner zwingt dich, die Quest abzuschließen. Wo ist das Problem, sie einfach nicht zu machen, um sie einem anderen zu überlassen?
Klar ist das schlecht gelöst. Früher ging es, indem einfach jeder den Geist gleichzeitig angeklickt hat, keine Ahnung, warum sie das geändert haben. Aber ist doch auch echt egal, es gibt tausende von anderen Quests. Wenn mal eine blöde Quest dabei, lässt man sie einfach zu sein, dass sie schlechtzureden.
Zwei Quest-System aus verschiedenen Spielen anhand EINES blöden Beispiels zu vergleichen (bzw. das genannte Spiel quasi schlechtzureden, weil es EINE blöde Quest enthält) ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Außerdem zum Thema Community.
Ich weiß nicht, warum ständig Leute hier ankommen und behaupten "ohh, ihr seid ja angeblich so toll, da seh ich jetzt aber grad nichts von, ihr seid genauso erbärmlich wie die anderen" (frei erfunden). Auch ein Weltklasse-Stürmer hat mal einen schlechten Tag und erzielt kein Tor. Manchmal auch in zwei oder drei Spielen hintereinander nicht. Trotzdem bleibt er ein Weltklasse-Stürmer, weil er dan eben im übernächsten Spiel wieder glänzt.
Sehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## DrKnievel (5. März 2009)

VIelleicht merkst du das ja als "alter Hase" nichtmehr. Aber so gut wie jede Questreihe endet in Gruppenquests - und das geht schon in den Startgebieten los, wenn auch nicht so stark.

Klar - wie ich auch sagte - man KANN die Quests logischerweise Ignorieren, abbrechen und vergessen. Aber als Spieler denkt man sich dann "Hm...ich habe jetzt 10 Quests gemacht und das Finale kann ich nicht sehen, weil ich einfach keine Leute finde". Das IST frustrierend, keine Frage. Und als Neuling startet man eben in 90% der Fälle alleine.

Wie gesagt - ich finde das nicht schlimm. Aber es bremst halt den Spielspass der Leute, die gerne mal alleine spielen oder eben noch nicht so viele Kontakte geküpft haben, dass ihre Freundesliste vor aktiven Spielern auf ihrem Level aus allen Nähten platzt. Und DAS ist eben die Sache mit der Einsteigerfreundlichkeit, die WOW besser macht als HDRo. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit sagen.


Und ich hab kein Problem mit der HDRo Community. Das wollte ich nicht damit ausdrücken. Aber im allgemeinen sind es halt die gleichen Leute wie bei WOW auch. Und ich habe auch kein Problem mit der WOW Community, solange ich da die Störenfriede schön rausfilter - und die gab es zumindest als ich HDRo gespielt habe genauso...und auch auf dem RP Server.
Vielleicht sollten einfach alle mal von ihrem hohen Ross runterkommen. Denn HDRo und WOW unterscheiden sich ungefähr so sehr wie Gouda und Emmentaler. Es ist Geschmackssache. Der eine mag die Löcher, der andere eben nicht. Es essen halt eventuell mehr Leute Gouda, weil er nicht so würzig ist und sie ihn schon in ihrer Kindheit von Mutti aufs Brot bekommen haben.


----------



## Frandibar (5. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Entweder du willst andeuten, dass WoW voller Deppen ist und HDRO nicht - in dem Fall - echt arm. Ansonsten kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen, wie "andere Leute" dir ein MMO versauen. Gerade was soziale Kontakte angeht ist ein MMO genau wie das echte Leben - such dir gleichgesinnte und gib dich mit denen ab - mit allen anderen musst du dich nicht abgeben.



Ob arm oder nicht, das ist meine Meinung, die ich mir in 2 1/2 Jahren WOW gebildet habe, wobei man sagen muß das es am anfang noch besser war... nur zum Schluß meiner Laufbahn, also anfang 2008, wars nurmehr unerträglich... und wie schon einmal geschrieben... alle meine Bekannten im Spiel sind inzwischen zu HDRO, Everquest II oder anderen Spielen gewechselt... Ein wichtiger Grund war IMMER die miese Community in WOW...

"Meinesgleichen" also Leute die Wert auf gepflegten, freundlichen Umgang untereinander, Rollenspiel, oder einfach das Spiel in seiner Gesamtheit genießen wollen, spielen inzwischen HDRO oder auch Everquest II, aber sicher kein WOW mehr...

Ob Arm oder nicht, so ist das nunmal...  und wenn Du "OldboyX" etwas reifer im Kopf wärst, dann würdest das auch erkennen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (5. März 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Und ich hab kein Problem mit der HDRo Community. Das wollte ich nicht damit ausdrücken. Aber im allgemeinen sind es halt die gleichen Leute wie bei WOW auch. Und ich habe auch kein Problem mit der WOW Community, solange ich da die Störenfriede schön rausfilter - und die gab es zumindest als ich HDRo gespielt habe genauso...und auch auf dem RP Server.
> Vielleicht sollten einfach alle mal von ihrem hohen Ross runterkommen. Denn HDRo und WOW unterscheiden sich ungefähr so sehr wie Gouda und Emmentaler. Es ist Geschmackssache. Der eine mag die Löcher, der andere eben nicht. Es essen halt eventuell mehr Leute Gouda, weil er nicht so würzig ist und sie ihn schon in ihrer Kindheit von Mutti aufs Brot bekommen haben.




Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht, ich spiele jetzt seit einem Jahr auf Belegaer, und mir ist in diesem einem Jahr erst ein einziger Chaot, Idiot? untergekommen, und der wurde nach etlichen Beschwerden vom Server entfernt... also komm mir nicht mit solch einer Aussage!


----------



## DrKnievel (5. März 2009)

Auf einem RP Server sehe ich halt schon Leute als Chaoten und Idioten die OOC rumlolend durch die Strassen hüpfen und im Chat ist zu lesen "LFM ElendilsGrab,2DDs dann Gogo!".
Sowas gibt es bei HDRo auch zu genüge. Der große Unterschied ist nur, dass die GMs bei sowas schonmal eingreifen, was sie bei WOW leider garnicht tuen.


----------



## Gromthar (5. März 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Der Content in HdRO besteht hauptsächlich aus Quests, die man solo absolvieren kann, keine Ahnung, wo da der extreme Fokus auf Gruppenquests liegen soll.


Das ist für mich persönlich allerdings schon ein Negativkriterium. Wer ein MMO spielt, sollte auf andere Spieler angewiesen sein. Ergo mehr Gruppen- als Solocontent. HdRO geht derzeit genau den selben Weg wie WxW. Gruppenspiel wird immer bedeutungsloser und Instanzgruppen treffen sich lediglich um ihre Items zu erfarmen - danach aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Meiner Erfahrung nach finden sich bei MMOs, in denen Gruppenspiel eine hohe Gewichtung hat, auch wesentlich schneller recht gute Gruppen. Genau deswegen findet man bei LotRO auch so relativ wenige Heiler, die ihren Job wirklich gut machen. Beim Leveln ist man nicht darauf angewiesen andere zu heilen, also lernt mans nicht und fällt in schweren Instanzen mit ihnen auf die Nase. Also auch genau das Gleiche wie bei WxW. Davon mal abgesehen werden Heilklassen sowieso sehr unterbesetzt gespielt. Grund: man muss alleine Leveln, und das zieht sich wie alter Kaumgummi.

Für mich ist das ein Umstand, der mich dazu verleitet mal wieder andere schöne MMOs auszuprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (5. März 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Was ich ja lustig finde an dieser Diskussion:
> 
> Die HDRo Community sieht sich als reif und aufgeschlossen an. Es wird nicht grundlos geflamet, etc. pp.
> Und was macht die hochgelobte HDRo Community? Sie *schert* alle WOW-Spieler *über einen Kamm*. Sie lässt sich schön *zu Flames provizieren, etc.pp.*
> ...



Mal davon abgesehen, dass Weh oh Weh von Beginn an ausgesprochen viele Spieler hatte, vielleicht mehr als HdRO sogar jetzt, stellt sich auch die Frage, wo, wenn man Deiner Theorie folgt, diese Spieler von den vollen Servern hin sind? Schließlich wurden die alten Spieler von den alten Servern ja nicht verteilt, so dass sich der besagte Durchschnitt durch eine administrative Maßnahme seitens Blizzards senkte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielmehr müsste es ja deiner These nach doch vielmehr so sein, dass man dann auf einigen alten Servern überwiegend "vernünftiges" Spielerverhalten erlebt und sich die Gruppe "NIEWO?" auf den neueren Servern verteilt.

Weiterhin ist es doch eigentlich allgemein bekannt, dass viele Spieler von HdRO ehemalige Spieler von Weh oh Weh sind, die dieses Spiel aus bestimmten Gründen verließen.

Auch würde ich vehement bestreiten, dass sich das Verhalten der Spieler gleicht. Die Umgangsformen im Spiel sind durchaus verschieden.

Nebenbei muss man vielleicht erwähnen, dass es eine (mittlerweile leider übliche) Unart ist, andere Meinungen einfach als flames abzutun, um sich mit diesem Kampfbegriff eine Diskussion zu ersparen (gerne gepaart mit dem Hinweis, die eigene Meinung sei natürlich kein flame....).
Vielleicht sollte manch einer nicht mit Steinen im Glashaus um sich schmeißen (s. o.). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (5. März 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Denn HDRo und WOW unterscheiden sich ungefähr so sehr wie Gouda und Emmentaler. Es ist Geschmackssache. Der eine mag die Löcher, der andere eben nicht. Es essen halt eventuell mehr Leute Gouda, weil er nicht so würzig ist und sie ihn schon in ihrer Kindheit von Mutti aufs Brot bekommen haben.


Kommt auf den Gouda an! Aber offensichtlich unterscheiden sich HdRO und Weh oh Weh also doch erheblich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. ich empfehle Old Amsterdam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (5. März 2009)

DrKnievel schrieb:


> Auf einem RP Server sehe ich halt schon Leute als Chaoten und Idioten die OOC rumlolend durch die Strassen hüpfen und im Chat ist zu lesen "LFM ElendilsGrab,2DDs dann Gogo!".
> Sowas gibt es bei HDRo auch zu genüge. Der große Unterschied ist nur, dass die GMs bei sowas schonmal eingreifen, was sie bei WOW leider garnicht tuen.


Das hab ich in all meiner HdRO-Zeit noch nicht lesen müssen. 
Aber wenigstens sorgen die GMs und die Mitspieler sicherlich dafür, dass dies, wenn es denn vorkommt, eher die Ausnahme bleibt und nicht zur Regel wird...


----------



## Arasouane (5. März 2009)

Also, ihr seid lustig. Das Gruppen-Quest bei den Bilwissen hab ich aus mangel an Gefährten jedes level probiert und eine auf dei Zwergen-Schnauze bekommen. mit lvl 15 hats dann solo funktioniert.

Jetzt, Kapitel 11, Othrongroth. Mach die instanz seit 3 tagen täglich und mehrmals hintereinander, weil einfach die Hölle los ist.

Zum Verhalten:Also, reden wir vom gleichen Spiel?
Ich bin auf Laurelin, englischer RP-Server. Hier wird man höflich darauf hingewiesen, bitte keine Ausdrücke, wie LOL, ROFL oder omg zu verwenden.

Vor der Instanz verbeugt man sich. Sterben wird virtuell betrauert^^. Kein:"kackn00b, kannst net tanken oder wie?"

Ein Auszug von HDRO auf meinem Server:
Ich:"His Majesty, Dwarfness himself Thranorin provides his service for fighting against the darkness, in orthrongroth."
Und schon invite.
Elben jäger:"Welcome, Thranorin, i hope my bow will serve you well!"
Ich:"I am sure of that. And i will bring forth my blade and shield, to protect all of you and especially the minstrel. But lets save our breath and start fighting. But i am looking forward to drink beer at toms with such brave fellows."

Tja, in so einem Stil geht es ausnahmslos weiter und verschafft Rollenspielatmosphäre wie ich es nie, absolut nie in WoW erleben durfte.

Umgekehrt weiss ich nicht wie toll wow sein könnte, mit so einer Community.

Bin ich deshalb hochnäsig? ich glaub nicht. Ich will einfach so am Abend, nach nem stressigen Tag in der Automobilindustrie, abschalten können...und nette Umgangsformen sind auch im RL die Würze.

Lg


----------



## Gromthar (5. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Bin ich deshalb hochnäsig? ich glaub nicht. Ich will einfach so am Abend, nach nem stressigen Tag in der Automobilindustrie, abschalten können...und nette Umgangsformen sind auch im RL die Würze.


Du sagst es, aber diese atmosphärische Spielweise verkümmert von Tag zu Tag - selbst auf einem RP Server Belegear. Vor gut einem Jahr war das auch noch auf Bele an der Tagesordnung, nun nicht mehr. Ich würde niemals von meinen Mitspielern durchgehendes Rollenspiel erwarten, doch erwarte ich auf einem RP Server die Atmophäre zu unterstützen, selbst als nicht RPler, und nicht die Channels vollzuspammen mit irgendwelchem geistigen Durchfall.

Komisch, erst seit Moria wird dies immer aufdringlicher.


----------



## Arasouane (5. März 2009)

kann aber auch an den engländern liegen, die sowieso sehr höflich sind....zumindest nüchtern^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. März 2009)

Denke schon, dass es an der Erweiterung liegt.
Das hab ich auch festgestellt.

Keine Ahnung, ob die alle neu dazugekommen sind, ob die schonmal da waren und genervt aufgehört haben, weil es für sie zu wenig Content gab, oder ob das die Etten-Leute sind.
Auf jeden Fall waren so viele von "denen" vor der Erweiterung noch nicht da.


----------



## Fenrin (5. März 2009)

Hach bin ich froh, wenn das bald alles ein Ende hat. WoW WIRD zu Ende gehen (genauso wie HdRO) und danach werden sich Spieler in mehrere MMOs eingliedern oder einfach aufhören. Der Hype, dass man sich online trifft um tiefe Wälder zu erkunden und "einfach nur Spaß zusammen" haben, ist vergangen. Das Genre ist ausgelutscht. 
Quests können nicht innovativer gemacht werden. Sammle dies, töte das. Das Neue in WoW: Flieg damit und rette das oder bombadiere dies. Hui, ich muss sagen sehr innovativ. Der Endkontent ist mit einem Wort beschrieben: "farmen". Die Kunst eines guten Entwicklerteams besteht einfach darin, diese gefarme schln zu verpacken. Den Spieler möglichst lange fesseln. Irgendwann wird es jeder bemerkt habe.
Ich denke nicht, dass irgendwann wieder ein MMO geben wird, dass alles in den Schatten stellt. Bei WoW war es damals einfach. Keine Konkurenz vorhanden und es lief auf vielen Rechnern. Auch das so unglaubliche neue Projekt von Blizz wird in meinen Augen wie AoC enden.


----------



## Yukionna (6. März 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Das ist für mich persönlich allerdings schon ein Negativkriterium. Wer ein MMO spielt, sollte auf andere Spieler angewiesen sein. Ergo mehr Gruppen- als Solocontent.




Hmmm,


ich komme abends von der Arbeit,mache noch ein wenig Haushalt krimskrams,loge mich dann zum spielen ein,stehe vorm Tänzelnden Ponny,schaue in mein Qeust Log....Gruppen Quest,Grupen Quest usw.(Level mitte 30)

Hmmm,

/SNG Suche nach xxx...usw

10-15 min später (ich weiß ist nicht lange) ,nun gut bissel Handwerk,bissel /SNG ,eventuell los tappeln
um ein paar Mops zu kloppen für ein Trait,feststellen "huch is ja noch EINE Quest da schaffe ich heute abend noch".

Hmmm,

2-3 Std später porte ich mich dann nach Bree,ausloggen Zeit fürs Bett, ich beklage mich nicht hatte trotzdem meinen Spass.

Aber,

ich habe die Argumente derer gelesen die da sagen,"hey ist ein MMORG also mehr Gruppen Quests und wenn dir/euch das nicht passt spielt was anderes."Halte ich persönlich für absoluten Blödsinn" sry.verstehe die Diskussion überhaupt nicht, die einen so die anderen so,oder?Hab Oblivion,Gothic usw auf meinen Rechner und wenn ich eines dieser Spiele starte, habe ich wirklich nie das Gefühl in einer belebten Welt zu sein.
Es ist halt ein Unterschied ob da vom Computer gesteuert NPC´s rumhüpfen oder da hüpft ein "menschlicher" Spieler
permanent um den Briefkasten herum.Atmosphäre halt.
Auch gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Abend mit einer netten Gruppe unterwegs zu sein..kann muss aber nicht...und wenn nicht,sollte ich trotzdem das Gefühl haben meinen Charakter weiter zu entwicken.Stück für Stück.

Ihr seht ich gehöre zu der Fraktition Gelegenheits-Spieler der überwiegend solo unterwegs ist und auch mal gerne mit einer Gruppe was unternimmt.

So zum Thema,

ich denke der Punkt ist der erste Eindruck zählt.Hdro war zu release zu sehr Gruppen orientiert, Quest Loch Mitte 30
keine oder nur wenige Erfolge die man sein eigen nennen konnte.Auch hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl (ich weiß hört sich blöd an) dass das Spiel ein Ende hat auch wenn Mordor noch in weiter ferne liegt/lag.Erinnert mich ein wenig an AoC zB.Dies hatte sich schnell in der WOW Gemeinde rum gesprochen (potentielle Kunden) dass Hdro nicht so der Renner ist und der Stempel war aufgesetzt.

Meine eigene Erfahrung zur damaligen Zeit.

Schade eigentlich.

Nach 1 1/2 Jahren bin ich wieder eingestiegen und erlebe heute Hdro ganz anders irgendwie reifer.
Naja schauen was wird....


Yuki


----------



## Vetaro (6. März 2009)

Facts and fiction, Fenrin.


----------



## Foertel (6. März 2009)

Is doch alles Geschmackssache.

WoW macht durchaus Spaß, ich spiele, bzw raide gerne und hab da meinen Fun, aber was RP und Grafik angeht da is HdRO meiner Meinung nach der aboluste Renner, auf meinem PC is volle Grafikpracht da auch kein Problem und das Spiel wirkt einfach wesentlich Athmosphärischer

Aber auch das is wieder nur meine Meinung, der großteil der Menschen findet halt WoW gut, was solls, HdRO hält sich trotz weniger Abos ganz gut und die Community ist soweit sehr angenehm, was ich mitbekommen habe.

Hatte HdRO zwar jetzt bissel Pause (man hat nicht mehr so viel Zeit wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber ich denke ich werds mal wieder aktivieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (6. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> komme von WoW und bin auch wieder tank, aber halt in hdro^^
> 
> ...


Meiner Meinung liegt es daran, das HDRO kein ernstzunehmendes PvP hat ... Deshalb bin ich auch wieder weg - zu wenig Nervenkitzel - insgesamt zu langweilig weil wenig überraschendes passiert.


----------



## Kerindor (6. März 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung liegt es daran, das HDRO kein ernstzunehmendes PvP hat ... Deshalb bin ich auch wieder weg - zu wenig Nervenkitzel - insgesamt zu langweilig weil wenig überraschendes passiert.



Ansichtssache. In Lotro könnte ich auf die Etten komplett verzichten. Für PvP gibts genug Spiele. In einem MMO reizt mich das Miteinander und nicht die virtuellen Roxxorvergleiche. Wen interessierts schon wer besser andere Mitspieler umbringt.


----------



## Leigh (6. März 2009)

Finds auch immer wieder witzig, wie manche meinen, man könne anhand eines Duelles sehen, wer "besser" ist.. Mich könnte im Duell jeder umhauen, weil ich mich einfach für soetwas nciht interessiere und dieses wilde rumgehüpfe etc einfach nicht kann. Aber viele von denen würde ich gern mal in einer Instanz sehen - wahrscheinlich nach dem 3. Wipe weg, wenn man die Taktik noch nicht kennt (oder man wiped wegen eben diesen Personen, obwohl man die Taktik kennt...).


----------



## Shastar2002 (6. März 2009)

Ich war anfangs sehr begeistert von HdrO und habe mir gleich einen Life Time Account zugelegt. Mittlerweile spiele ich das Spiel nur noch sehr selten _(und WoW gar nicht mehr)_. Und das aus folgenden Gründen:

- Als *Rollenspieler *muss einem *Tolkiens Welt* zusagen. Sie ist recht speziell und gibt einiges vor... und wenn jemand keinen Gefallen daran findet, dann scheidet dieses Spiel als RP Spiel schonmal aus. 

- Als ich das Spiel zum ersten mal sah, fand ich die Grafik absolut beeindruckend...das ist nach wie vor der Fall. Allerdings sind für mich die *Animationen - die Bewegungsabläufe und Mimiken *in einem Spiel immer sehr wichtig. Ich finde sie tragen einen großen Teil zur Atmosphäre bei. Und in diesem Fall schneidet HdrO nicht gut ab. Die Animationen in WoW oder auch in AOC finde ich da weitaus besser gelungen.

- *Die Kämpfe* sind mir zu langsam. Mag sein, dass es genau das ist, was viele gerade wollen, aber ich finde sie inzwischen gähnend langweilig.



Zu der Frage "*Warum WoW erfolgreicher ist*" :

- WoW war das erste MMO, das in einem so großen Stil aufgezogen wurde. Blizzard hat es geschafft, viel mehr Leute dazu zu bewegen, 12 Euro im Monat für ein Spiel auszugeben, als alle anderen MMOs zuvor. Sie haben die Hype Kurve perfekt genutzt und dann immer das passende nachgelegt. Der Suchtfaktor in diesem Spiel ist ausgesprochen hoch gewesen.

- Wie bereits in Beiträgen zuvor schon erwähnt, bilden sich Gilden, Freundschaften...und auch wenn man dann zwischendrin andere Spiele spielt, so kommt man immer gerne zu WoW zurück, wo man die Leute vorfindet, die man kennt. Die große Abwanderungswelle, die von anderen Herstellern prophezeit worden ist, bleibt bislang aus. 

Ist nur ein Gedanke und reine Spekulation:

_Was wäre gewesen, wenn HdrO 2 Jahr vor WoW auf den Markt gekommen wäre mit einer ähnlich großen Kampagne wie sie Blizzard zum Start aufgezogen hat?_* *


----------



## djmayman (6. März 2009)

ist eigentlich einfach erklärt. es kam einige jahre zu spät auf dem markt.
der dritte teil von HDR kam 2003 in die kinos und war auch gleichzeitig der erfolgreichste aller teile. dann liegen 4 jahre dazwischen, und in der zeit ist eben das HDR-fieber abgekühlt. wäre es bis ende 2005 raus gekommen, hätte es die ausläufer noch mitgenommen und vielleicht ein neues HDR-fieber entfacht.


----------



## Kerindor (6. März 2009)

Dann hätten wir den Grafikstand von WoW heute und WoW die Grafik von Lotro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (6. März 2009)

Und wir würden in einem WoW Forum darüber philosophieren, warum HdRO viel erfolgreicher als WoW ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (6. März 2009)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. In Lotro könnte ich auf die Etten komplett verzichten. Für PvP gibts genug Spiele. In einem MMO reizt mich das Miteinander und nicht die virtuellen Roxxorvergleiche. Wen interessierts schon wer besser andere Mitspieler umbringt.


Es geht doch gar nicht um virtuelle Roxxorvergleiche. Es geht um das Überraschungselement. Dies gibt es eben nur dann, wenn die Gegner eben nicht nur Computergegner (die ausrechenbar sind) sind, sondern andere Spieler. 
Das ist der Punkt und nicht wer wen am besten und schnellsten umbringt. Du mußt doch zugeben, das es interessant wäre z.B. gegen Ostlinge eine Schlacht auszutragen, wenn dahinter Spieler stecken und nicht irgendwelche KI-Monster. 
Ich bin ein absoluter Herr der Ringe Fan und auch das Spiel fand ich anfänglich gut, aber dieser Punkt fehlt doch sehr stark .... und ich bin sicher das es anderen Spielern ebenso geht. Vermutlich könnte eine ernsthafte Implementierung von PvP - Elementen durch die Spielbarkeit der Orc's, Ostlinge, Wilde Menschen etc. die Spielerzahl mindestens verdoppeln.

Gruß Sylvvia


----------



## Haldimir (6. März 2009)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. In Lotro könnte ich auf die Etten komplett verzichten. Für PvP gibts genug Spiele. In einem MMO reizt mich das Miteinander und nicht die virtuellen Roxxorvergleiche. Wen interessierts schon wer besser andere Mitspieler umbringt.



nun ja, es gibt immer irgendwelche "roxxor", wie du es nennst. das ist aber überall so und das macht es nicht aus.
wenn ich aber nun in diese welt wirklich eintauchen will, dann gibt es mir ein viel spannenderes gefühl, wenn ich weiß, dass da auch noch eine andere große macht ist, die nicht nur aus dummen npcs besteht. feinde mit verstand. feinde, die auch mal frei handeln (im gegensatz zu npcs). feinde, die auch gnade kenne... oder halt nicht. spieler wie ich.
würde es zb nur die allianz in wow spielbar geben, dann würde es mir um einiges weniger gefallen.
ich rede jetzt aber nicht von arena. nein. böse. das ist nicht gut.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. März 2009)

1. Die Grafik in HdRO hat der von WoW wirklcih viel vorraus. Außerdem gibt es da die umwerfende Atmosphäre, die Tolkiens Meisterwerk wirklich gut einfängt.

2. WoW ist zeitlich sehr gut erschienen. Außerdem hat Blizzard kräftig an der Marketing Schmiede gekurbelt, und zwar in einer Form, in der es Turbine einfach finanziell nicht schaffen würde.

3. Mich persönlich fesselt WoW einfach mehr. Besonders in der Langzeitmotivation. Ich hab zwar bei LotRO nur den Trial probiert (immerhin 14 Tage), aber schon nach der kurzen Zeit fasziniert mich das Spiel nicht mehr so wie am Anfang. Wobei der Eindruck am Anfang, vor allem aufgrund der Atmosphäre, sehr beeindruckt hat.


----------



## Frandibar (6. März 2009)

Für was braucht man eigentlich PVP in einem Online Rollenspiel !?

Wenn ich PVP brauche dann greif ich zu solche Titeln wie Battlefield2, Counter Strike usw.

Aber bitte nicht in einem Online Rollenspiel!


----------



## Gfreeman (6. März 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> WoW profitiert vom Ego. Trotz meines Alters und meiner "Bildung" hab ich mich von Aussagen von wildfremden
> ....
> Eins noch. Auch wenn die Quests nicht gerade die Erleuchtung waren, aber bis zum Endcontent hab ich gerne WoW gespielt. Im Endcontent fing der ganze Blödsinn erst richtig an. Und beim twinken war null licht...nochmals 40.000 Viecher killen und deren Zähne, felle, Füße, Augen und Ohren abgeben?



Hi Arasouane, hi Leute,

klärt mich doch bitte auf!!! Ist das Twinken in HdRO wirklich weniger ätzend als in Wow??

Wie ist es denn mit dem Buch der Taten??? Kille so und soviel Mobs!!! Wo ist hier der Unterschied zu WoW?

Gruß Gfreeman


----------



## Dwarim (6. März 2009)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Für was braucht man eigentlich PVP in einem Online Rollenspiel !?
> 
> Wenn ich PVP brauche dann greif ich zu solche Titeln wie Battlefield2, Counter Strike usw.
> 
> Aber bitte nicht in einem Online Rollenspiel!



Find' PvP in nem Online Rollenspiel is schon wichtig, allerdings ist es so wie es in LotRo ist perfekt.
Große Schlachten 20 vs 20, macht einfach bock, der Nachteil dabei ist allerdings, dass dadurch die Rechenleistung etwas zusammensackt, aber sonst macht's einfach nur spaß.

PvP braucht jeder ab und zu als Abwechslung, ohne wär's ziemlich eintönig und auf Dauer auch langweilig.


----------



## Haldimir (6. März 2009)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Für was braucht man eigentlich PVP in einem Online Rollenspiel !?
> 
> Wenn ich PVP brauche dann greif ich zu solche Titeln wie Battlefield2, Counter Strike usw.
> 
> Aber bitte nicht in einem Online Rollenspiel!




doch. gerade da.
in nem shooter baller ich einfach rum, bau agressionen ab, etc.
aber einen menschenlichen gegner im online rollenspiel offenbart mehr möglichkeiten, macht es echter. gnade, rache, ... es ist einfach realistischer, spannender


----------



## Mefisthor (6. März 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nur WoW gespielt aber HdRO nit aber so wie er das sagt, würd ich meinen das hier das "Windows-Prinzip" zuschlägt.

Windows war zuerst da und da ham sich die meisten schon dran gewöhnt, wenige wollen auf Mac umsteigen obwohl Mac um vieles besser ist.

WoW war zuerst da und da ham sich die meisten schon dran gewöhnt, wenige wollen auf HdRO umsteigen obwohl HdRO besser ist.

Warhammer hat einfach so einen hype ausgelöst womit der die Leute einfach mitgerissen hat.

lg


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. März 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nur WoW gespielt aber HdRO nit aber so wie er das sagt, würd ich meinen das hier das "Windows-Prinzip" zuschlägt.
> 
> Windows war zuerst da und da ham sich die meisten schon dran gewöhnt, wenige wollen auf Mac umsteigen obwohl Mac um vieles besser ist.
> 
> ...



Zu sagen, dass HdRO besser ist, ist auch nicht richtig. Beide Spiele haben Vorteile und Nachteile.


----------



## Gromthar (6. März 2009)

Haldimir schrieb:


> doch. gerade da.
> in nem shooter baller ich einfach rum, bau agressionen ab, etc.
> aber einen menschenlichen gegner im online rollenspiel offenbart mehr möglichkeiten, macht es echter. gnade, rache, ... es ist einfach realistischer, spannender


Aber um ehrlich zu sein trifft das doch bei WoW auch nicht im Geringsten zu (nicht mehr). Das einzige *wirkliche* PvP MMO ist meines erachtens EvE Online, wobei ich Darkfall dahingehend noch nicht anspielen durfte und es Ähnliches erwarten lässt.


----------



## Blah (6. März 2009)

HDRO hat eben auch ne Lizenz. Was passiert wenn Frodo den Ring in die Lava wirft? Werden dann die Server runtergefahren?

Wegen der Lizenz gibt es auch keine dauerhafte Möglichkeit, mit Orkse und anderem Gesocks in Mittelerde zu questen. Weil Tolkien findet, Orkse sind keine Abenteurer.

Sowas wie Allianz / Horde fehlt einfach. Ich denke viele vermissen diese art Open PvP, Verfeindung und so.

Würde man HDRO mit WAR vermischen und die Lizenzen streichen, wäre das Spiel sicher sehr erfolgreich geworden und hätte vielleicht WoW überbietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (6. März 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hi Arasouane, hi Leute,
> 
> klärt mich doch bitte auf!!! Ist das Twinken in HdRO wirklich weniger ätzend als in Wow??
> 
> ...



Ich kann nicht verprechen, dass ich, wenn ich mal nen 60er habe, wieder von vorne anfange^^

Wenn ich erhlich sein soll, hab ich null ahnung von hdro. ich hab noch keine ahnung was die ganzen bücher sind. ich hab erze abgebaut, aber hab null ahnung wo ich die andern essenzen herkriegen soll. ich hoff, das spiel führt mich dazu. aber mir is sowas von nie langweilig.

Gerade diese buch/kapitel quests sind hammer. es gibt erklärungen, animationen und renderings nach einer ettape. man trifft streicher, gandalf und co und wird zu instanzen geschickt wo man den Hexenkönig von angmar trifft und die instanz locker flockig nur 10-20min dauert aber trotzdem spass macht. die wartezeit sind max. 15min. normalerweise 5min. 

Ich hab kurz einen hobbit gespielt und das fängt auch gleich mal mit ner geilen einleitung mit unheimlich guter atmo an. Ich geh davon aus, dass es spass machen wird. rein extrapolation

so, ich geh online. Mei frau is auf an ziaga und ich tu babysitten...und wächter spielen

P.S.: gestern wurde ich von 5 25ern in eine instanz mitgenommen (ich lvl17), die viel zu hoch war....keine mimimi, ich sei zu schwach. ein Quest recihte gerad um mir als belohnung ein fettes schild zu hinterlassen...einfach nur geil.


----------



## grunzhart (7. März 2009)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hi Arasouane, hi Leute,
> 
> klärt mich doch bitte auf!!! Ist das Twinken in HdRO wirklich weniger ätzend als in Wow??
> 
> ...



In HdRO twinken sehr viele Spieler. Zudem sind die Gebiete so arrangiert, das man einige Gebiete auch als höherstufiger Charakter immer mal wieder aufsucht. Auf diese Weise sind die niedrigstufige Gebiete weniger verwaist als in Weh oh Weh. Es ist nicht überall die Hölle los, aber selten richtiggehend leer.

Das Buch der Taten ist kein Quest und keine Questreihe. Ein echtes Äquivalent gibt es in Weh oh Weh nicht. Die im BdT aufgeführten Tugenden sind auch nur ein KANN und kein MUSS. In der Bewertung kommt es allerdings auf die einzelne Tat an. Es gibt da eine rechte Vielfalt.
Natürlich gibt es "Erschlage x von y". Diese lassen sich aber mitunter beenden, indem man einige Instanzen spielt. Dann muss man nicht in der Wildnis suchen und die Mobs mühsam erschlagen.
Leider wurde dies nicht bei allen Taten dieser Kategorie so umgesetzt. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch Leute, die so etwas gerne machen. 
Daneben gibt es Taten, bei denen man bestimmte Punkte auf der Karte finden muss. Es geht praktisch darum, Mittelerde zu erkunden und kennen zu lernen. Dann gibt es Taten, für die muss man bestimmte Gegner besiegen. Weiters gibt es Taten für Transportdienste, für bestimmte Essensgewohnheiten, und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## EisblockError (7. März 2009)

Ich bin sogar froh dass einige die man in WoW kennen gelernt hat nicht in Hdro sind.

Hdro bekommt aufjedenfall den beste community Award mit 10/10. Alle sind so unormal freundlich dass es einem wieder unwirklich vorkommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ich glaube Hdro wäre nichtmehr was es ist wenn diese ganzen Leute die schon in WoW Idioten sind nach Hdr kommen und dort Idioten sind.

WoW ist halt ein Spiel für die Masse.


----------



## Arasouane (7. März 2009)

Das is es was mich von anfang an gewundert hat. Im ultra-low level gebiet (bis lvl 10) hamstern neben den jungen ein haufen alter hasen rum, die ohne zu fragen helfen.

Und gestern hab ich vershentlich ein begleitquest für gruppe gemacht und als die ersten unholde vor mir standen, die mir allein sehr schnell den gar ausgemacht hätten, hagelte es pfeile von einem aufmerksamen high-lvl elben. er hat mir mit dem ganzen quest geholfen...ohne mit der wimper zu zucken.


----------



## Tralgas (7. März 2009)

Zum Buch der Taten: Die Wunscheigenschaft erspielt man sich natürlich nicht, wenn die Mobs noch orange sind. Zum Glück zählen die auch noch, wenn sie keine  Erfahrung mehr abschmeisen.
Der Vorteil dabei: man sucht als Hi-Level doch noch die Lo-Level-Gebiete auf und dann kommt es eben zu solchen Zusammentreffen, wie von Arasouane beschrieben.


----------



## Bazzilus (7. März 2009)

Ich persönliche finde Hdro ist etwas für Rollenspieler - die die Geschichte um den kleinen Hobbit Frodo und die Gemeinschaft des Ringes nachspielen möchten - und das ist schon erstmal nicht mein Fall. Und ehrlich gesagt die Graphik auch nicht - irgendwie fand ich da schon Age of Conan besser - auch wenn Age of Conan mittlerweile wegen dem fehlenden Endcontent fast tot ist. Ein weiteres war der Aufbau der Charaktere - Moral anstelle von  einer Lebensleiste zu haben - fand ich ein wenig suspekt - genauso wie die Gruppenangriffe. Und irgendwie versteh ich halt etwas anderes unter einen Heilchar als einen Barden oder unter einem Zauberkundigen. Es ist halt sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig - und daher findet HDRO nicht bei jedermann Geschmack. (Wir kennen alle die Verfilmung - und nicht jeder will eine Verfilmung noch als MMORG lange nachzocken. Das haftet halt dem Spiel an.)


----------



## Bärsärk (7. März 2009)

Ich finde HdRO auch besser als WoW. Klar macht WoW auch spaß, aber HdRO ist wenn man mich fragt eindeutig besser. Die Grafik ist besser, die Story ist besser. Der Hintergrund ist besser und die Umsetzung auch.

Aber eben WENN MAN MICH FRAGT. WoW ist mehr so ein Mainstream Spiel während HdRO vor allem die anlockt, die sowieso HdR Fans sind.


----------



## Yrhi (7. März 2009)

Ich kann euch sagen was mich damals abgeschreckt hat:

Die riiiiiesiige sehr schöne, aber leider bei mir sehr leere welt und die mangelnde einsteiger freundlichkeit... Als ich hdro ausprobiert habe, gab es eine bombastische menge an quests und anderen dingen, die mir als einsteiger einfach zuviel waren. Ich hatte das gefühl ich würde eh nie den anschluss kriegen...

Ausserdem spiele ich immer am liebsten magie klassen, und die gibts ja aus story gründen leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. März 2009)

Yrhi schrieb:


> Ausserdem spiele ich immer am liebsten magie klassen, und die gibts ja aus story gründen leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du zaubern willst spiel einen Kundigen...^^ Außerdem ist die Klasse sehr abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Vetaro (7. März 2009)

Tabuno, letztens haben sie auch so ne andere Klasse eingeführt hab ich gehört, die soll richtig Zaubern können...


----------



## Firun (7. März 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Tabuno, letztens haben sie auch so ne andere Klasse eingeführt hab ich gehört, die soll richtig Zaubern können...




einen Wargreiter ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonstrider (7. März 2009)

> Tabuno, letztens haben sie auch so ne andere Klasse eingeführt hab ich gehört, die soll richtig Zaubern können...


Ich gehe vom Runenbewahrer aus:
Ich war der Meinung es handelt sich eben nicht um eine Zauberklasse sondern eher um eine Klasse die es versteht Runen zu lesen und deren Kräfte zu beherrschen was man gern als Zauber bezeichnen würe.
Ist ja auch egal

zu Tabuno: Der Runenbewahrer wäre eine Alternative wenn du eine Zauberklasse suchst, kannst ihn sowohl als Heiler als auch als Zauberer spielen. Ich fand den Begriff Glaskanone recht treffend für eine Zauberklasse: mächtig austeilen aber kaum was wegstecken.

Ich persönlich bin froh das HdRo nicht auf der gleichen Erfolgswelle wie WoW steht, je größer die Community desto mehr Heinis tummeln sich dort.
Glücklicherweise fehlen HdRo gewisse Dinge wie die zwingende Jagd nach Epics um irgendwo mitgenommen zu werden und zu protzen, ebenso wie mit High-Level Content zu prahlen,
dafür aber bietet es viel Story und Stimmung auf ganz eigene Weise was viele halt nicht interessiert, macht ja nix.

Ich bin zufrieden solange sich HdRo für Codemasters / Turbine lohnt und weiter Content bereitstellt die nächsten Jahre. Wäre natürlich schade wenn die Spielerzahlen unter den Wert der Wirtschaftlichkeit sinken und das Spiel dann irgendwann eingestellt werden müsste.

Hatte deswegen anfangs Bedenken das die LTA´s auf Dauer eher ein Verlustgeschäft sind. Ich meine, bei 150&#8364; respektiven 220&#8364; im Gegensatz zu 2 Jahren Prepaid oder 3-Monats-Abo fehlt auf Dauer dann eine Geldquelle. Aber scheinbar funktioniert es trotzdem.


----------



## cL0NcK (7. März 2009)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin froh das HdRo nicht auf der gleichen Erfolgswelle wie WoW steht, je größer die Community desto mehr Heinis tummeln sich dort.
> Glücklicherweise fehlen HdRo gewisse Dinge wie die zwingende Jagd nach Epics um irgendwo mitgenommen zu werden und zu protzen, ebenso wie mit High-Level Content zu prahlen,
> dafür aber bietet es viel Story und Stimmung auf ganz eigene Weise was viele halt nicht interessiert, macht ja nix.
> 
> Ich bin zufrieden solange sich HdRo für Codemasters / Turbine lohnt und weiter Content bereitstellt die nächsten Jahre. Wäre natürlich schade wenn die Spielerzahlen unter den Wert der Wirtschaftlichkeit sinken und das Spiel dann irgendwann eingestellt werden müsste.



kann ich vollends unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (8. März 2009)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> zu Tabuno: Der Runenbewahrer wäre eine Alternative wenn du eine Zauberklasse suchst, kannst ihn sowohl als Heiler als auch als Zauberer spielen. Ich fand den Begriff Glaskanone recht treffend für eine Zauberklasse: mächtig austeilen aber kaum was wegstecken.


Ich suche keine Zauberklasse, ich hab meinen Kundigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

